# Besoin d'aide pour Orange ? (modems classiques)



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Difficult&#233;es pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livr&#233; ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouv&#233; de r&#233;ponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Wanadoo.

EDIT le 01/08/06 : Un sujet sp&#233;cifique Livebox est cr&#233;&#233; ici.


----------



## golf (8 Février 2006)

Site dédié à la LiveBox de Wanadoo.

Ce site inclut des forums dont l'un d'entre eux est dédié au Macs.


----------



## Php21 (11 Février 2006)

et un autre 
http://www.livebox.asso.fr/forum/index.php?board=56.0


----------



## ev (13 Février 2006)

Comme vous le savez, chez Wanadoo, on a droit à 5 adresses sous un compte.
J'ai crée 3 adresses et je souhaite en supprimer une. Sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai pas trouvé sur les pages d'aide de Wanadoo, rubrique 'mon compte' la manipulation adaptée à la suppression d'une adresse caduque. Ce n'est pas un problème vital, je sais, mais bon... Un conseil ? Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2006)

ev a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous le savez, chez Wanadoo, on a droit à 5 adresses sous un compte.
> J'ai crée 3 adresses et je souhaite en supprimer une. Sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai pas trouvé sur les pages d'aide de Wanadoo, rubrique 'mon compte' la manipulation adaptée à la suppression d'une adresse caduque. Ce n'est pas un problème vital, je sais, mais bon... Un conseil ? Merci.



J'avais le même problème, j'ai donc passé un coup de fil. Réponse de la conseillère: il est impossible de supprimer une adresse mail qui a été créee, en revanche vous pouvez la renommer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2006)

J'ai lu dans une revue aujourd'hui que le 1er mars (donc dans quelques jours) le forfait ADSL 512kbits à 24,90 euros allait être remplacé par un forfait d'1 méga au même prix. Ayant un forfait 512 kbits, je pense que je devrais profiter du débit d'1 méga automatiquement. Mais je n'en suis pas sûr (avec eux je me méfie). J'aimerais donc avoir l'avis d'abonnés qui se sont retrouvés dans cette situation. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où cliquer pour avoir l'info sur la place disponible ou la place occupée sur sa page perso chez wanadoo. Il y avait à une époque un "tableau de bord" il me semble, mais je ne sais plus vers où le dénicher. (J'ai évidemment la taille sur ma bécane mais j'aimerai pouvoir vérifier.)


----------



## demougin (3 Mars 2006)

tu fais le 1014 et les gens dont tu te mefies feront (dans mon cas il ont été très sympa) le changement (ils disent 3 à 5 jours)


----------



## dakar (3 Mars 2006)

Luc G, il faut aller ,lorsque la page d'accueil s'ouvre, sur "Mon compte" (on va te  demander l'identification) et ensuite, la page qui apparait donne les renseignements que tu cherches.
  A ton tour de me renseigner, si tu sais : t'est-il possible de récupérer sur Mail le courrier que tu recois sur la Messagerie de Wanadoo ?? moi j'ai tout configuré OK  sur Mail, mais je ne peux qu'envoyer des mails par Mail et pas en recevoir...
d'ailleurs , si quelqu'un sait comment faire, ça serait sympa de me l'indiquer, je desespère !... merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2006)

Bien sûr que c'est possible  Vérifie ce que tu as entré les informations comme suit : 
serveur de réception : pop.wanadoo.fr
serveur d'envoi : smtp.wanadoo.fr


----------



## dakar (3 Mars 2006)

oui, tout est bien configuré, d'ailleurs je peux envoyer des mails par Mail, mais je ne peux PAS en recevoir, je suis obligé d'aller sur la Messagerie de Wanadoo pour les lire... c'est invraisemblable, j'ai effacé deux fois mon compte dans les préférences Mails, je l'ai refait, et ça ne marche tjours pas.
Je n'y comprends rien ; ça dure depuis plus de 15 jours, c'est subitement que ça a foiré ;  l'Ass. Tech; de Wanadoo, hier,à qui j'ai expliqué le truc, m'a envoyé un mail que j'ai bien reçu : mais c'est le seul qui est passé !!!!!!!!!
moi j'ai essayé aussitôt de m'en envoyer un : rien.
je me demande si ce n'est pas fait exprès pour obliger les gens à aller sur leur site... !!??
j'en ai tellement marre de Wanadoo que je vais partir sur Numéricable.
je dois dire aussi que j'ai appelé l'Apple Care, (mon Imac a moins de 3 mois) et le gars a doucement rigolé, en me disant "oui, on a des problèmes avec Mail..." !!!!!! je vous assure que c'est vrai, et il n'a pas pu me dire comment faire pour arranger le truc, me renvoyant sur Wanadoo.
Marre !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2006)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> tu fais le 1014 et les gens dont tu te mefies feront (dans mon cas il ont été très sympa) le changement (ils disent 3 à 5 jours)



J'ai appelé ce soir et on m'a fait le changement. On m'a annoncé 3/4 jours pour que le changement soit effectif. A vrai dire, ils envoient un mail à tous les abonnés concernés, mail que je n'ai pas reçu.  
Ça n'empêche que d'une manière générale, je me méfie de Wanadoo/FT (comme je le ferai sûrement avec d'autres FAI) car avant d'appeler j'imaginais bien qu'on allait me sortir que cela n'était pas possible pour telle ou telle raison. Heureusement, ils m'ont donné tort.


----------



## demougin (4 Mars 2006)

je sais bien que par ces temps de peste aviaire tu puisses être morose, mais tu sais en général, la vie à de bons cotés, donc ne te méfies pas de tout, et de ton fai en particulier.


----------



## pmeignie (4 Mars 2006)

Salut , 
En ce qui me concerne , je n'ai jamais eu de pbs avec wanadoo 
Le 1013 et le 1014 m'ont toujours bien aidé , aussi bien pour faire évoluer mon abonnement , que pour essayer de résoudre mes petits pbs techniques .
J'ai même pu avoir un "credit" sur mon abonnement  pour compenser des mensualités trop chères faute d'info 

Philippe


----------



## ziomlechat (4 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu dans une revue aujourd'hui que le 1er mars (donc dans quelques jours) le forfait ADSL 512kbits à 24,90 euros allait être remplacé par un forfait d'1 méga au même prix. Ayant un forfait 512 kbits, je pense que je devrais profiter du débit d'1 méga automatiquement. Mais je n'en suis pas sûr (avec eux je me méfie). J'aimerais donc avoir l'avis d'abonnés qui se sont retrouvés dans cette situation. Merci d'avance.



Non ça ne se passe pas comme cela. Si le prix de ton forfait 512 baisse aussi, le prix en sera automatiquement baissé sur ta facturation. Il te faudra prendre un forfait pour le 1 méga que tu auras au nouveau prix annoncé. (tu le fais en ligne ou par le 1014).

pour moi ç a toujours marché correctement et depuis que je suis au maximum élligible de ma ligne, mon forfait baisse tout simplement à chaque révision de tarif.

voili voilou.


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2006)

dakar a dit:
			
		

> Luc G, il faut aller ,lorsque la page d'accueil s'ouvre, sur "Mon compte" (on va te  demander l'identification) et ensuite, la page qui apparait donne les renseignements que tu cherches.
> A ton tour de me renseigner, si tu sais : t'est-il possible de récupérer sur Mail le courrier que tu recois sur la Messagerie de Wanadoo ?? moi j'ai tout configuré OK  sur Mail, mais je ne peux qu'envoyer des mails par Mail et pas en recevoir...
> d'ailleurs , si quelqu'un sait comment faire, ça serait sympa de me l'indiquer, je desespère !... merci



Merci Caro, mais je ne vois pas dans les rubriques de "mon compte" de données relatives à l'espace "page perso" (j'ai le temps de connexion, le volume téléchargé mais pas l'occupation de l'espace page perso).

En ce qui concerne mail, aucun problème pour l'utiliser. Je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas chez toi. La seule hypothèse (mais je ne sais même pas si c'est possible avec la messagerie directe wanadoo que je n'utilise jamais), c'est qu'une fois que tu as "vu" tes messages sur wanadoo, il ne soient plus accessibles sur le serveur par mail à cause d'un réglage du genre : "effacer après lecture". Mais c'est vraiment tiré par les cheveux.

Sinon, attention au risque d'accuser wanadoo de tous les maux sans être sûr que le problème est bien réellement lié à wanadoo


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

tite question combien vous payez tous les mois pour 1 méga? j'aimerais bien savoir si tout le monde règle la même chose 
car j'ai reçu un mail la semaine dernière de wanadoo disant qu'ils allaient baisser le prix de mon forfait qui passerait donc de 36,9 à 31,9? et vous?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2006)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Salut ,
> En ce qui me concerne , je n'ai jamais eu de pbs avec wanadoo
> Le 1013 et le 1014 m'ont toujours bien aidé , aussi bien pour faire évoluer mon abonnement , que pour essayer de résoudre mes petits pbs techniques .
> J'ai même pu avoir un "credit" sur mon abonnement  pour compenser des mensualités trop chères faute d'info
> ...



Moi, avec le service commercial, ça a souvent été galère, le pire ayant été le passage au haut-débit (d'où, en partie, ma méfiance à leur égard). Sinon, techniquement, je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre d'eux : ça marche bien.

Quant à mon changement de forfait pour du 1 méga, c'est effectif depuis ce matin. Super.  
Par contre, je ne bénéficierai apparemment pas du tarif promotionnel. Dommage. :rose:


----------



## keza (6 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, je viens de recevoir ma live box avec cette superbe clé sagem  XG 760A. Jai déja eu certains problèmes pour trouver des drivers afin ke mon petit G4 ibook mac os 10.3 la reconnaisse, mais bon maintenant c'est fait!!! Malheueuseument je ne sais pas comment faire ensuite pour configurer la connexion!!! quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?


----------



## brendan29 (7 Mars 2006)

keza a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je viens de recevoir ma live box avec cette superbe clé sagem  XG 760A. Jai déja eu certains problèmes pour trouver des drivers afin ke mon petit G4 ibook mac os 10.3 la reconnaisse, mais bon maintenant c'est fait!!! Malheueuseument je ne sais pas comment faire ensuite pour configurer la connexion!!! quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?


bonjour,je voudrais savoir quels drivers tu a utilise pour faire reconaitre ta cle wifi.Merci d'avance


----------



## boddy (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis une mois, à la maison, une connexion wifi avec la LiveBox Sagem Wanadoo pour mon iBook G4 10.4.5 qui fonctionnait très bien... jusqu'à hier. Hier, donc, impossible d'ouvrir Safari : il bloque sur la barre http et la page est blanche. Impossible aussi d'avoir mes mails dans Entourage : j'ai juste le temps de voir le nombre de messages qui doit arriver et la barre de progression se bloque. Après 2 heures passées avec l'assistance Wanadoo, leur conclusion a été : problème de système.

Ce matin, j'ai apporté mon iBook au travail. J'ai fait une connexion pour notre réseau (Wanadoo aussi) et Safari fonctionne normalement et j'ai pu récupérer mes mails dans Entourage.
Donc : mon iBook va bien !

Un conseil à me donner pour ce soir quand je voudrai refaire ma connexion wifi ? Que faut-il que je vérifie ? Ca peut être quoi le problème ?


----------



## pmeignie (10 Mars 2006)

Quand ça bloque , es tu allé sur le diagnostic de connection de mail et sur la page de la LB ?
J'ai déjà eu ce genre de pbs , qui a été résolu tout bêtement par un débranchement/rebranchement de la LB

Philippe


----------



## boddy (13 Mars 2006)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Quand ça bloque , es tu allé sur le diagnostic de connection de mail et sur la page de la LB ?
> J'ai déjà eu ce genre de pbs , qui a été résolu tout bêtement par un débranchement/rebranchement de la LB
> 
> Philippe



Merci pour ta réponse.
Le soir du jour où j'ai envoyé ce message j'ai essayé toutes les connexions possibles : wifi, cable, RTC - rien ne fonctionnait. Ayant la certitude que mon iBook n'était pas en cause (puisqu'il fonctionnait au travail) j'ai "encore" réfléchi ! Et... il se trouve que quelques jours auparavant j'avais demandé à Wanadoo de passer mon abonnement 512 k en 1 Mo puisque depuis le 1er mars c'est le même prix... Alors, j'ai rappelé Wanadoo pour demander si cela pouvait affecter ma ligne ? La réponse est : OUI. Des changements doivent être apportés sur 3 endroits (donc : par 3 personnes !) et il est possible que cela perturbe la ligne ADSL.
Et après avoir galéré 48 h à chercher une panne qui n'existait pas ! tout c'est remis en marche normalement un matin !!!


----------



## mallix (18 Mars 2006)

bonjour j'ai un ibookG4 mac OSX 10.4 et impossible de connecter ma livebox via airport, je suis obligée d'utiliser le cable ethernet. help !


----------



## cybernata (21 Mars 2006)

bonjour g un  big probléme, g une live box et un e-mac avec une carte air port et un pc portable, le wifi marchait trés bien
on a du changer des paramétres (adresse IP fixe ... )pour unstaller un nouveau pc et maintenant impossible de me connecter,il trouve le reseau mais il dit que le reseau restraint son accé, consulter l'administrateur, 
impossible d'aller sur la page 192.168.1.1 depuis le mac
dans les reglages reseau, la cle wep est invalide, mais dans connexion elle marche  
je ne sai plus quoi faire
merci de vos reponses


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où cliquer pour avoir l'info sur la place disponible ou la place occupée sur sa page perso chez wanadoo. Il y avait à une époque un "tableau de bord" il me semble, mais je ne sais plus vers où le dénicher. (J'ai évidemment la taille sur ma bécane mais j'aimerai pouvoir vérifier.)
> 
> ....
> 
> Merci Caro, mais je ne vois pas dans les rubriques de "mon compte" de données relatives à l'espace "page perso" (j'ai le temps de connexion, le volume téléchargé mais pas l'occupation de l'espace page perso).



Je me réponds à moi-même : en fait, le problème vient apparemment de Safari qui quand on affiche la page dédiée à "page perso" n'affiche pas les boutons donnant accés au tableau de bord. J'ai esssayé avec firefox et ça marche.


----------



## boddy (21 Mars 2006)

cybernata a dit:
			
		

> bonjour g un  big probléme, g une live box et un e-mac avec une carte air port et un pc portable, le wifi marchait trés bien
> on a du changer des paramétres (adresse IP fixe ... )pour unstaller un nouveau pc et maintenant impossible de me connecter,il trouve le reseau mais il dit que le reseau restraint son accé, consulter l'administrateur,
> impossible d'aller sur la page 192.168.1.1 depuis le mac
> dans les reglages reseau, la cle wep est invalide, mais dans connexion elle marche
> ...



Dans Préférences Système + Partage, assure-toi que paratge AirPort est coché.


----------



## cybernata (21 Mars 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Dans Préférences Système + Partage, assure-toi que paratge AirPort est coché.


 
ca ne change rien, le probléme c que le reseau des pc ne ve pas de mon mac


----------



## cybernata (21 Mars 2006)

en fait il faudrai que je puisse acceder a la page de configuration live box sur le mac (adresse 192.168.1.1, qui ne marche pas sous safari et explorer = quels reglages faire pour pouvoir y acceder ?

j'y accede depuis le pc = comment faire pour y rentrer mon mac ?

merci


----------



## pmeignie (21 Mars 2006)

Salut , 
Quand tu dis que la page d'acces a la LB ne marche pas , ça veut dire quoi?
Elle n'apparait pas qd tu mets l'adresses ds le navigateur?
Elle apparait mais tu ne passes pas l'écran utilisateur/MdP?
Tu vas sur les pages de la LB mais tes modifications ne sont pas enregistrées?
Sais tu si tu as un LB inventel? ou Sagem?
Pour la sagem , l'accès aux pages de la LMB via wanadoo se fait normalement ;

En ce qui concerne ton paramétrage , tu l'as changé à partir de ton PC? Tu as bien appliqué les modifications sur ton mac?
As tu changé la clé wep? Si oui as tu mis ta LB en mode association pour réentrer ton nouveau numéro dans ton mac?

Si tu es vraiment dans la mouise , tu peux réinitialiser ta LB aux réglages d'usine et tout reprendre à 0 .

Donne quelques détails

Philippe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2006)

J'ai essayé de configurer le wi-fi sur mon iMac Intel et ça a été une galère pas possible. Et au premier redémarrage de l'iMac, plus de connexion ! :mouais: 
J'ai donc laissé tomber et configuré la connexion ethernet qui marche bien, ELLE. J'ai l'impression que le wi-fi avec les Livebox est assez problématique.


----------



## fugen (23 Mars 2006)

j'ai voulu m'offrir la live box pour les fêtes, résultat, plus d'internet pendant une semaine, des techniciens (payant) absents ou tenant des propos contradictoires au bout du fil, j'ai fini par la rendre et  garder mon abonnement (que j'ai eu du mal à récupérer car ils ne voulaient pas me le remettre)
Enfin, ça m'a permis de découvrir que j'avais deux comptes dont un qui m'a occasionné des prélèvements sans mon accord pendant un an. Je n'ai pu m'en faire rembourser qu'une partie.
Maintenant je n'ose plus rien changer même si je paye plus cher que tout le monde...


----------



## boddy (23 Mars 2006)

"dont un qui m'a occasionné des prélèvements sans mon accord pendant un an"

Ca m'étonnera toujours ce genre de phrase


----------



## fugen (23 Mars 2006)

Oui bon c'est vrai, je n'ai jamais consulté mes factures sur internet et je ne vérifiais pas mes relevés de banque..
Méa culpa...
Mais quand même...il me semble que pour les prélèvements banquaires il faut une autorisation.
(je regle par chèque ou par tip la plupart de mes factures)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2006)

Hier, j'ai fait la découverte du siècle : on peut (enfin) accéder à l'interface d'administration de la Livebox avec Safari.


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'ai été amené a tester la LiveBoxe 
L'utilisant comme modem uniquement, je n'avais pas activé le signal wifi (normal, j'ai déjà une Airport Extreme)
Or, j'ai été surpris de voir apparaitre un SSID nommé Internet, après avoir branché la LiveBox, dans la barre Finder/Airport (l'icône Airport donc)
Le signal apparaissait de manière aléatoire mais il existait quand même. MacStumbler le détectait aussi.
En retournant sur l'interface de la LiveBox et changé le SSID en Séraphine (j'aime pas Toto   ), le signal détecté par MacStumbler a disparu complétement.
Ma petite question est la suivante :
- auriez vous déjà rencontré ce type de souci ?

Bon, je vous rassure, j'ai retourné la LiveBox à FT (elle était en location) et repris le SpeedTouch 510 pour accéder à l'Internet.


----------



## Munnin88 (4 Avril 2006)

Merci pour le tout premier lien !!!


----------



## PGRZYBOW (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

des personnes aurait-elles des expériences   de configuration LiveBox en wifi avec des iMac intel core duo ?

sinon, à choisir, quels avantages y a-t-il à préférer Wanadoo à Free ?

merci d'avance...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2006)

PGRZYBOW a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> des personnes aurait-elles des expériences   de configuration LiveBox en wifi avec des iMac intel core duo ?
> 
> ...



Voir post 31 de ce fil.


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Voir post 31 de ce fil.


Moi au début ça à été la galère avec l'iMac Intel et la LiveBox (j'allais éteindre et allumer la livebox toutes les 5 minutes pour que ça marche) mais ça a finit par se calmer (tout seul) et puis bah un p'tit plantage de temps en temps maintenant (comme avant )


----------



## PGRZYBOW (21 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,

ça y est, j'ai le haut débit sur mon imac core duo avec une livebox 

aucun problème d'installation, config. wifi automatique nickel, pas de pb.

ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est que la toute dernière étape où on doit saisir les identifiants de connexion à l'internet ne marche pas si on utilise Safari (en tous cas sur un imac en os x 10.4.6), mais qu'il faut passer par internet explorer ou firefox...

comme je n'ai ni l'un ni l'autre, le monsieur de la hotline "mac" m'a fait taper  dans safari la commande suivante : http://192.168.1.1/adslok.cgi?pppUserName=xxxxxxxxxxxx&pppPassword=yyyyyyy (avec xxxxx et yyyyy les identifiants et mot de passe de connexion) et là, ô miracle, tout s'est mis à fonctionner :style:

dommage, ça fait une semaine que je pensais qu'ils n'avaient pas activé ma ligne...

voilou, bye à tout le monde


----------



## tib51 (22 Avril 2006)

Par contre quelqu'un a-t'il les drivers corrects pour le modem ZTE de type ZXDSL 852 que Wanadoo fournit quand on s'abonne chez eux?
Pour l'instant je suis obligé de monopoliser le port ethernet de mon mac car impossible de faire fonctionner ce foutu modem, j'utilise donc un vieux modem ethernet.
Il me marque systématiquement "impossible de trouver un serveur PPoE" quand j'essaye avec le modem usb et j'ai eu beau chercher partout dans les configurations , rien n'y fait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre quelqu'un a-t'il les drivers corrects pour le modem ZTE de type ZXDSL 852 que Wanadoo fournit quand on s'abonne chez eux?
> Pour l'instant je suis obligé de monopoliser le port ethernet de mon mac car impossible de faire fonctionner ce foutu modem, j'utilise donc un vieux modem ethernet.
> Il me marque systématiquement "impossible de trouver un serveur PPoE" quand j'essaye avec le modem usb et j'ai eu beau chercher partout dans les configurations , rien n'y fait.



Je ne connaissais pas ce modem mais, si j'ai bien compris, c'est un modem USB. Et modem USB = grosses emmerdes. Vive l'ethernet ! Et dans le genre (modem ethernet), il y a un truc très bien chez Wanadoo : la Livebox.


----------



## tib51 (22 Avril 2006)

Ben sauf que la livebox il faut payer un abonnement ou débourser 99!
Certain arrivent apparement à faire fonctionner ce modem! Pourquoi pas moi? C'est d'autant plus rageant que d'autres modem usb fournis par wanadoo fonctionnent très bien!!!!!!

Ce qui m'exaspère aussi, c'est cette icone installé sur le bureau après le redémarrage de l'ordi causé par l'installation du driver.
C'est visiblement une page de configuration du modem, sauf que pour y accéder, il faut être connecté à internet... Il leur manque des cases chez wanadoo pour nous coller des pages de configuration de modem sur internet?????? Et comment on y accède à ces page si le modem n'est justement pas configuré?
Parceque moi quand je clique sur ce lien, j'ai evidement le message d'erreur de safari me disant que je ne peux pas accéder à la page car je ne suis pas connecté!

Et chose encore plus folle, je peux accéder à la page en question si je me connecte avec mon modem ethernet.....

J'en ai marre de galérer sur ce modeeeeeeeeeeem! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2006)

Puisque tu as un modem ethernet (qui marche, évidemment) pourquoi veux-tu t'obstiner à utiliser un modem USB ?

Si tu as d'autres trucs ethernet à brancher, tu dois pouvoir trouver un bête hub eternet qui te permettra de brancher d'autres trucs, et sinon, ça m'échappe encore plus.

L'USB pompe de la puissance, nécessite des drivers, est limité en bande passante lorsque c'est du USB1.1 : où est l'intérêt. Ethernet c'est fait pour les réseaux, pas l'USB. À l'époque, en m'abonnant chez wanadoo, j'ai tenu à prendre un modem ethernet quitte à payer 50 &#8364; de plus. Résultat, je suis passé du 512 au 8 Mo et mon vieux modem n'a jamais tiqué depuis que je l'ai : jamais installé de driver, d'icone ou quoi que ce soit. Quand je suis passé à 8 Mo, il a assuré sans rien toucher. Quand on peut faire simple, pourquoi se priver.

(Pour la livebox, elle se branche, il me semble aussi sur le port ethernet dans le cas des macs donc ça ne change rien, par contre elle ne coûte, il me semble, que 79 &#8364;.)


----------



## tib51 (23 Avril 2006)

Je voudrais passer en usb car le modem ethernet utilise le port ethernet de l'eMac (je suis du coup obligé, quand je veux me brancher en réseau, de le faire en Friewire, ce qui n'est pas super pratique), il faut l'allumer et l'eteindrealors que le modem usb, puisqu'il est alimenté par l'ordi s'éteind quand l'ordi est éteind, et, de plus, je ne crois pas que le modem ethernet que j'ai puisse dépasser le 1Mo en vitesse de téléchargement (c'est le speed touch home d'alcatel).

J'avais demandé ce modem à Wanadoo plutôt que leur modem standart usb (j'avais rajouté un peu par rapport au modem usb) car, à l'époque, très peu de modem usb fonctionnaient sous mac et en général, on les déconseillait. Mais maintenant, il y a pas mal de modem usb qui fonctionnent, j'en ai moi même testé un qui fonctionne à merveille..... En tout cas pour l'instant ce n'est pas le cass de ce satané modem ZTE.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2006)

Si tu utilises Tiger, il n'y a pas de pilote USB compatible pour le modem ZTE 852, je le sais car j'en ai fait les frais lorsque je me suis mis au Mac. Je ne connaissais pas les subtilités USB/Ethernet. FT ne devrait pas proposer ce modem si l'on a Tiger, ils le savent depuis de longs mois. J'étais tombé sur un jeune commercial qui débutait et s'y connaissait en Mac autant que moi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Ben sauf que la livebox il faut payer un abonnement ou débourser 99!



Ce n'est pas 99 mais 79. Sinon, oui il faut payer 3 par mois. mais ça marche vraiment très bien. Alors ça vaut le coût.


----------



## tib51 (24 Avril 2006)

Ben ca y est j'ai réussi!
En fait (ça me rassure) le problème venait de moi!
Les drivers que wanadoo fourni fonctionnent à merveille, c'est moi qui selectionnait à chaque fois "se connecter via PPoE" alors qu'il ne faut pas!

Donc c'est bon ça fonctionne nickel!
Merci encore aux personnes de MacADSL qui m'ont aidé!

Je confirme donc bien qu'il y a pas mal de modem USB qui fonctionnent très bien sous X.4


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais passer en usb car le modem ethernet utilise le port ethernet de l'eMac (je suis du coup obligé, quand je veux me brancher en réseau, de le faire en Friewire, ce qui n'est pas super pratique),



C'est pour cela que je te conseillais de regarder la solution d'un switch ethernet : il y en a à 20  et normalement ça te réglerait ton problème de port ethernet unique (d'autres plus spécialistes pourront confirmer ou infirmer) 




			
				tib51 a dit:
			
		

> il faut l'allumer et l'eteindrealors que le modem usb, puisqu'il est alimenté par l'ordi s'éteind quand l'ordi est éteind, et, de plus, je ne crois pas que le modem ethernet que j'ai puisse dépasser le 1Mo en vitesse de téléchargement (c'est le speed touch home d'alcatel).




Si c'est bien de 1 megaoctet dont tu parles, si tu est en internet max : 8Mbps, ça correspond effectivement à environ 1 Mo par seconde (toujours le problème des bits et des octets, moi aussi j'ai tendance des fois à mélanger les 2) Donc le débit est normal.

Si c'est 1 Mbps, ce n'est pas normal mais je doute que ça vienne du modem qui accepte au moins 8 Mbps à ma connaissance (il y a eu de nombreuses variantes du speed touch)

J'ai un speedtouch home antédiluvien, que je n'éteins jamais et qui fonctionne en internet mas (8 Mbps). En pratique, je ne dépasse guère 4 Mbps mais c'est à a priori lié à ma distance au standard.

par contre, si tu veux passer au 20 Mps, là effectivement, le speed touch ne peut pas suivre, je crois.


----------



## tib51 (24 Avril 2006)

Oui, un switch aurait réglé le problème mais c'est dommage de devoir utiliser cette solution pour si peu. Je me connecte très rarement à l'ordi des parents. Donc achteter un switch et avoir son encombrement, ses cables pour si peu c'est quand même dommage.

Quand au modem, non je ne parlais pas d'1Mo (même si c'est ce que j'ai mis;-) J'ai du encore me gourer. Le technicien m'avait dit à l'époque que ce modem pouvait aller jusqu'à une connexion 1M (j'étais en 512 à l'époque), mais qu'au dela il freinerait la connexion.

De toutes façons, le problème est réglé, le modem usb fonctionne (il ne demandait qu'à fonctionner depuis le début, c'est moi qui faisait une mauvaise manip) et du coup j'ai récupéré l'ethernet!


----------



## christphe (1 Mai 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, le problème est réglé, le modem usb fonctionne (il ne demandait qu'à fonctionner depuis le début, c'est moi qui faisait une mauvaise manip) et du coup j'ai récupéré l'ethernet!


 Bonjour
Tu as reussi a le faire marcher.
C'est bien ,mais sur quoi?
Mac intel?
Os 10.4?


----------



## tib51 (1 Mai 2006)

Je suis sous eMac 1,25Ghz et X.4.6

Et comme je l'ai dit, depuis le début, c'était moi le problème ;-)
Je séléctionnais "se connecter en PPoE" alors qu'il ne faut pas.


----------



## titigrou (6 Mai 2006)

Dites, je suis toujours avec ma livebox inventel, et je dois toujours tapper le mot de passe wep pour la connection. Y a toujours pas de solution?


----------



## tib51 (7 Mai 2006)

Ben ma solution à moi a été de désactiver la sécurité WEP.
Au moins ça a le mérite de marcher....
De toutes façons, l'accès à la livebox est limité à mon ordinateur, donc le mot de passe est à mon avis superflu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ma solution à moi a été de désactiver la sécurité WEP.
> Au moins ça a le mérite de marcher....
> De toutes façons, l'accès à la livebox est limité à mon ordinateur, donc le mot de passe est à mon avis superflu.



Donc c'est portes ouvertes chez toi. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux se passer carrément du wi-fi. C'est ce que j'ai fait.


----------



## tib51 (8 Mai 2006)

Non, justement, c'est entrée interdite!

Il y a deux sécurité: le mot de passe pour avoir l'accès, et l'association.
Je n'ai pas de mot de passe WEP ou WPA, mais un ordi (ou autre machine wifi, comme un lave-linge) ne pourra pas utiliser la connexion si elle n'a pas été associée à la livebox. Pour associer un ordi à la livebox, c'est simple, il faut appuyer sur un bouton de la livebox....
Donc c'est infaisable par le voisinage (car quand on vient chez moi avec son portable sous le bras et qu'on me demande "salut! Je peux vous embêter juste une peite minute? C'est juste pour appuyer sur un bouton de votre modem?", je réponds non.... Pas bête! Je me doute de ce qu'il va faire le p'tit malin!  )

Donc, pas de problème, c'est bien entrée intedite même si on désactive le mot de passe.
Par contre, ils exagèrent chez Apple, depuis le temps, ils auraient du mettre une case "se souvenir du mot de passe" dans la boite de dialogue qui permet de se connecter aux réseaux airport. Ca ne leur couterait pas grand chose mais ca serait quand même bcp plus pratique pour tout le monde.


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2006)

Ben moi j'ai une livebox sagem !

et tout marche bien, pas besoin de retaper ma clé wep a tout bout de champ....
aucun probleme de connexion, d'installation ou quoi que ce soit !

Vive la sagem


----------



## tib51 (8 Mai 2006)

Ben ce sujet m'a fait retourner dans la configuration de la livebox (inventel) et j'ai vu qu'il y a du avoir une mise à jjour de faite car maintenant il propose différnets mode de sécurisation: WEP ou/et WPA.
Du coup j'ai refait l'essai, et c'est bon ça fonctionne tout seul....
Yes!


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2006)

Mais si ma mémoire est bonne, il est possible de se connecter à la livebox sans faire l'association si par malheur tu désactive la sécurité mac, qui correspond aux adresses des cartes wifi.........

Donc ne la désactive pas sinon ton voisin ne viendra même pas te demader d'appuyer sur le p'ti bouton :rateau:


----------



## tib51 (8 Mai 2006)

Ah ben c'est sur que j'ai pas aussi désactivé la sécurité mac. Il est necessaire de faire manuellement l'association. Ma livebox, c'est pas un moulin non plus!


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2006)

En même temps je sais pas ou t'habite alors si quelqu'un te pompe ta connexion, ben c'est pas moi


----------



## macario (9 Mai 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> tite question combien vous payez tous les mois pour 1 méga? j'aimerais bien savoir si tout le monde règle la même chose
> car j'ai reçu un mail la semaine dernière de wanadoo disant qu'ils allaient baisser le prix de mon forfait qui passerait donc de 36,9 à 31,9? et vous?


Amoi ils baisent pas.j'ai telephoné au 1014 wanadoo; ayant 512K pour savoir si j'allais payer le meme prix, Ils m'ont dit de prendre 1 M pour le même prix mais il font pas la difference . Ils ne baissent pas le tarif du 512K Est -ce normal ? Il yen a d'autres dans ce même cas ?Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2006)

monti a dit:
			
		

> Amoi ils baisent pas.j'ai telephoné au 1014 wanadoo; ayant 512K pour savoir si j'allais payer le meme prix, Ils m'ont dit de prendre 1 M pour le même prix mais il font pas la difference . Ils ne baissent pas le tarif du 512K Est -ce normal ? Il yen a d'autres dans ce même cas ?Merci



Oui, c'est normal car le forfait 1 méga remplace le forfait 512k, qui disparaît. Le prix est inchangé : 24,90.


----------



## PGRZYBOW (10 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà, je me pose la question suivante : je suis abonné à Wanadoo Adsl max, et j'aimerais savoir si je peux demander une résiliation de ligne France Telecom, afin de bénéficier du dégroupage total... vu que mon DSLAM est disponible au dégroupage (pour 9 tel et wanadoo, cf. le site degroupnews)

la question peut paraître idiote, mais vu que Wanadoo est issue de France Telecom...

merci à ceux qui savent


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mai 2006)

Normalement tu demandes a ton nouvel opérateur et c'est lui qui se charge de te résilier
de FT

Et après tu reçois la lettre:

"Cher client,

Nous sommes désolé de vous avoir perdu comme client,
vous ne nous donnerai donc plus 13 par mois d'abonnement,
nous regretons cela.....


etc....."


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Mai 2006)

PGRZYBOW a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> voilà, je me pose la question suivante : je suis abonné à Wanadoo Adsl max, et j'aimerais savoir si je peux demander une résiliation de ligne France Telecom, afin de bénéficier du dégroupage total... vu que mon DSLAM est disponible au dégroupage (pour 9 tel et wanadoo, cf. le site degroupnews)
> 
> ...



Si la question sous entendue est de savoir si tu peux être dégroupé total en étant / restant chez Wanadoo la réponse est NON !!!


----------



## desertea (10 Mai 2006)

Parler de dégroupage concernant Wanadoo cela me semble bizarre, non ????  

Le dégroupage concerne les FAI annexes. Il permet par exemple à Free de se passer de FT.

Mais pour FT (Wanadoo)     ???? ils utiliseraient le réseau Free ??   

C'est de l'auto dégroupage !!!!!

cependant cet été arrive, un abonnement ADSL nu chez FT, pour justement éviter d'être obligé d'avoir une ligne téléphone pour utiliser l'ADSL.


----------



## PGRZYBOW (12 Mai 2006)

Merci pour ces infos

je me disais bêtement que s'ils dégroupaient pour les autres, ils pouvaient faire quelque chose du point de vue tarif pour les FT...

attendons donc l'adsl nu  pour voir ce qu'on pourra tirer de cette situation

bonne fin de journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)

je ne comprends pas......

j'ai tout parametré comme d'habitude et impossible d'envoyer le moindre mail... ça bloque au niveau du serveur smtp... Que faire? En plus en supprimant le compte pour le reparametrer, ça a effacé tout mes messages... Comment les récupérer? 
Merci pour vos réponses!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2006)

pour info, j'ai copié mes mails en faisant pomme C, la copie s'est effectué, mais depuis impossible de les coller quelque part... il ya un fichier où je peux remettre la main dessus?


----------



## gilol (22 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

 J'ai une petite question: Je suis chez wanadoo en 2 mega et depuis peut j'ai la possibilité de passer à l'ADSLmax2. Ce débit passe t'il avec mon thomson speedtooch 510 de thomson, car je ne veut pas de livebox....


----------



## desertea (23 Mai 2006)

Je crois que la LiveBox est incontournable dans ce cas.


----------



## tib51 (23 Mai 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> cependant cet été arrive, un abonnement ADSL nu chez FT, pour justement éviter d'être obligé d'avoir une ligne téléphone pour utiliser l'ADSL.



Salut!

Est ce que tu es sur de cette information? Car cela m'interesserai beaucoup, mais j'ai posé la question à Wanadoo (oupsss, Orange maintenant), et ils m'ont dit que rien de tel n'était prévu pour l'instant et que comme ils étaient une filiale de France Télécom, c'était obligé d'avoir une ligne chez eux.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Mai 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Est ce que tu es sur de cette information? Car cela m'interesserai beaucoup, mais j'ai posé la question à Wanadoo (oupsss, Orange maintenant), et ils m'ont dit que rien de tel n'était prévu pour l'instant et que comme ils étaient une filiale de France Télécom, c'était obligé d'avoir une ligne chez eux.



Yep


----------



## MarbolanGos (23 Mai 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai une petite question: Je suis chez wanadoo en 2 mega et depuis peut j'ai la possibilité de passer à l'ADSLmax2. Ce débit passe t'il avec mon thomson speedtooch 510 de thomson, car je ne veut pas de livebox....



Le ST510 est pas compatible adsl2+ si tu veux pas de lvbx il faut acheter un autre routeur adsl.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Yep



Si j'ai bien compris, l'offre ADSL nu s'adresse aux autres FAI, pas aux clients.


----------



## Hérisson (26 Mai 2006)

:hein: Sauf erreur de ma part le plus petit forfait proposé par wanadoo est à un méga et il est à 24,90 Euros + 3 Euros pour la live box


----------



## tib51 (26 Mai 2006)

Oui, je ne suis pas sur que l'offre s'adresse aux utilisateurs.... En tout cas ce n'est pas clair, et chez Wanadoo, ils ne sont pas au courant du tout... En tout cas si ça pouvait être le cas, ce serait vraiment cool. J'en ai marre de payer plus cher que les autres pour avoir beaucoup moins que les autres......


----------



## Hérisson (26 Mai 2006)

Normalement ils régularisent toujours, mais comme c'est tout récent, le temps que tout le monde soit au courant.
Essaye de demander avec un courrier recommandé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2006)

en tous cas c'est une bonne nouvelle merci chandler  depuis le tps que je me demande si je dois changer :hein: marre de payer FT et un abonnement ligne tél que je n'utilise pas en plus 
j'espère donc que les abonnés actuels pourront en bénéficier, ce serait un comble:mouais:  et pour le coup c'est clair que j'irai voir aiileurs si l'herbe est plus verte


----------



## Hérisson (27 Mai 2006)

J'ai une ptite question
J'ai la live box, et dans le manuel et le site wanadoo, il ne donne pas la façon de connecter un second ordinateur mac, seulement pc, est ce que quelqu'un à déjà éssayé ?
Bon en plus c'est un vieil I book que je souhaite remettre à jour pour ma nièce.
Vous savez les bleus


----------



## tib51 (27 Mai 2006)

Ben il n'y a pas de problème, tu fais exactement comme pour le premier ordi.
Comment veux tu connecter l'iBook? ethernet ou Airport?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mai 2006)

Moi j'ai deux PC & un mac de connecté !
Aucun problème....tu fais comme d'ab et tout fonctionne

@+


----------



## Hérisson (28 Mai 2006)

Bon je vous tiens au courant, si vous n'avez pas de nouvelles pendants quinze jours ça veut dire que j'ai tout fait sauter.:rose: :rose: :rose:
C'est un ancien Ibook bleu se sera par un cable ethernet.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2006)

moi aussi j'ai un pc et un mac de connectés! t'inquiète le hérisson tu seras de retour avant 15 jours


----------



## tib51 (28 Mai 2006)

Ben t'as juste à relier l'iBook à la livebox par etnernet et c'est tout! Il me semble qu'avec la configuration de base, les reglages réseaux permettent la connexion à la livebox (via DHCP, autrement dit "bonjour")


----------



## silvio (28 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

J'en suis à ma 2ème livebox. Je n'ai pas de pb en ethernet, mais impossible de me connecter via Airport/Wifi.
Lorsque je vais dans le menu finder/airport, je ne vois pas le réseau wanadoo-xxxx.
J'ai ajouté la carte Airport sur mon iMac G5 Rev.A. Comment savoir si ce n'est pas elle qui déconne ?
L'icône d'Airport reste grisé, et ne passe jamais dans la couleur noire. Est-ce normal ?
Je suis sous Tiger 10.4.6, et la livebox est une inventel.
Comment essayer le dongle wifi fourni pour vérifier si la Livebox fonctionne (il n'est pas reconnu) ?

Merci à tous


----------



## tib51 (28 Mai 2006)

Ben déja si l'icone d'airport reste gris et non noir, déja, c'est qu'il y a un problème ici.
Quand tu cliques dessus, n'as-tu pas "activer Airport" qui t'es proposé?
Pour savoir si ta carte fonctionne correctement, tu peux déja aller dans le menu pomme/à propos de ce mac/ plus d'infos.../ et dans la catégorie "réseau", tu choisi airport. Est ce qu'il te dit un message d'erreur ou un truc du genre "non reconnu"....?
Le dongle wifi n'a pas de driver mac sur le cd mais on peux les trouver sur le net. Mais il faudrait mieux passer par ta carte interne....


----------



## silvio (28 Mai 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Ben déja si l'icone d'airport reste gris et non noir, déja, c'est qu'il y a un problème ici.
> Quand tu cliques dessus, n'as-tu pas "activer Airport" qui t'es proposé?
> Pour savoir si ta carte fonctionne correctement, tu peux déja aller dans le menu pomme/à propos de ce mac/ plus d'infos.../ et dans la catégorie "réseau", tu choisi airport. Est ce qu'il te dit un message d'erreur ou un truc du genre "non reconnu"....?
> Le dongle wifi n'a pas de driver mac sur le cd mais on peux les trouver sur le net. Mais il faudrait mieux passer par ta carte interne....



Airport est activée.

J'ai déjà regardé dans les informations système, et ça a l'air OK :

Informations de la carte Airport :

  Type de carte sans fil :	AirPort Extreme
  Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil :	International
  Version du programme interne de la carte sans fil :	404.2 (3.90.34.0.p16)
  Réseau sans fil actuel :	réseau sans fil non disponible

Mais il me semble (avant d'avoir la Livebox), avoir vu une fois l'icone passer noir, et non grisé

Depuis plus rien

J'ai passé 30 mns avec la hotline hier avant qu'ils ne me disent d'aller changer la livebox.
Et là idem ...


----------



## tib51 (28 Mai 2006)

En effet, c'est bizarre.... L'icone sur la livebox du réseau wifi (la ptetite antenne) est allumée ou non?


----------



## silvio (28 Mai 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> En effet, c'est bizarre.... L'icone sur la livebox du réseau wifi (la ptetite antenne) est allumée ou non?



oui, oui et elle clignote lorsque je synchronise ....


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Mai 2006)

Bonjour !

Et lorsque tu rentres dans ta LB en faisant 192.168.1.1 tu as vérifié que le wifi était lancé ??

Je sais c'est une question bête mais des fois, on oublie...... 

Et de la même façon, tout est ok ? ou il y a quelque chose de désactivé ?!


----------



## silvio (28 Mai 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Et lorsque tu rentres dans ta LB en faisant 192.168.1.1 tu as vérifié que le wifi était lancé ??
> 
> ...



Dans  le menu sécurit de la Livebox, et le choix 802.11, l'option "Activer le réseau sans fil" est coché par défaut
 

Qu'est-ce qui pourrait être désactivé : je n'ai pas touché aux différentes option en dehors des paramètres du compte wanamou ...


----------



## tantoillane (28 Mai 2006)

commence par te connecter à la livebox en ethernet, en vérifiant dans les préférences réseau que tu es sur automatique.

adresse de la livebox : http://configuration.adsl/ log : admin mot de passe admin

dans sécurité => 802.11g vérifie que activer le réseau sans fil est bien coché.

cliquer soumettre

Dans Configuration => Avancé => sans fil clique sur sécurité WPA seulement

cliquer soumettre


----------



## tib51 (28 Mai 2006)

Attention lorsque tu modifies des éléments de la configuration de la livebox, n'utilise pas Safari, car les modifications ne sont pas prises en compte. Il faut utiliser Firefox.


----------



## tantoillane (28 Mai 2006)

oui, firefox, ou IE, de toute façon, après un changement ta livebox, doit te faire un suberbe feu d'artifice avec ses 5 voyants ...


----------



## silvio (28 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> oui, firefox, ou IE, de toute façon, après un changement ta livebox, doit te faire un suberbe feu d'artifice avec ses 5 voyants ...



oui, oui j'utilise Firefox
Et j'ai déjà fait tout ça ....
C'est pour ça que je penche plus vers un pb de ma carte Airport ...;
Mais comment le savoir ?


----------



## tantoillane (28 Mai 2006)

as-tu bien branché dans l'iMac ? je me rapelle d'un fil ou quelqu'un avait un problème parce qu'il n'avait pas suffisament appuié sur la carte en la branchant? As-tu bien suivi la doc fournie avec l'iMac, ou as-tu fais ça comme un vrai pro sans même jeter un coup d'&#339;il sur le bouquin ?  

es-tu certain que ton iMac est bien compatible avec les carte airport EXTREME ?
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86258
Peut-être lui faut-il une carte airport tout court ....


tu peux aussi essayer l'aide apple pour t'aider à déterminer d'ou vient le problème ... http://www.apple.com/support/imac/assistant/airport/


----------



## silvio (28 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> as-tu bien branché dans l'iMac ? je me rapelle d'un fil ou quelqu'un avait un problème parce qu'il n'avait pas suffisament appuié sur la carte en la branchant? As-tu bien suivi la doc fournie avec l'iMac, ou as-tu fais ça comme un vrai pro sans même jeter un coup d'il sur le bouquin ?


j'ai fait ça à la hussarde  



> es-tu certain que ton iMac est bien compatible avec les carte airport EXTREME ?
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86258
> Peut-être lui faut-il une carte airport tout court ....


Ben mo, iMac est sorti après Airport Extreme, mais je vais regarder



> tu peux aussi essayer l'aide apple pour t'aider à déterminer d'ou vient le problème ... http://www.apple.com/support/imac/assistant/airport/


Tu as raison

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## tantoillane (28 Mai 2006)

je te conseille de refaire les opérations mes avec la doc sous les yeux, pour commencer ...


----------



## tib51 (28 Mai 2006)

....C'est bizarre, surtout si c'est la deuxième fois que cela te le fais, il y a peu de chances que tu ais eu 2 livebox qui déconnent.
Est ce que tu as déja utilisé ton iMac en wifi ou pas encore?
Lorsque tu as installé la carte, tu n'as pas oublié de brancher le cable d'antenne?
Elle est peut-etre mal installée.....


----------



## tantoillane (28 Mai 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> ....C'est bizarre, surtout si c'est la deuxième fois que cela te le fais, il y a peu de chances que tu ais eu 2 livebox qui déconnent.
> Est ce que tu as déja utilisé ton iMac en wifi ou pas encore?
> Lorsque tu as installé la carte, tu n'as pas oublié de brancher le cable d'antenne?
> Elle est peut-etre mal installée.....



C'est bien ce que je lui ai dit, quand on a un petit problème avec tu matos, c'est mieux de reprendre la notice, et de recommencer


----------



## silvio (28 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je lui ai dit, quand on a un petit problème avec tu matos, c'est mieux de reprendre la notice, et de recommencer



Bon merci à tous les deux.
En fait, j'ai rouvert le bouzin, et je me suis aperçu que la fiche de l'antenne n'était pas complètement enfoncée. Ce qui explique qu'à un moment j'ai eu l'icone Airport qui fonctionnait (un peu), puis plus du tout par la suite certainement après un changement de l'angle du Mac.
:rose: (rose de honte)
C'est marrant : à un aucun moment la hotline Wanamou n'a incriminé mon mac...
Comme quoi ...
:rateau:


----------



## tib51 (28 Mai 2006)

ah, ok, je croyais que tu parlais de recommencer la procédure de configuration de la livebox....
Donc ton problème est résolu je suppose?
Le mac n'a pas été remis en cause par la hotline car dans 80 ou 90% des cas, la carte est soit déja installée au départ, soit installée par un centre agréé, et donc cette installation n'est pas à remettre en cause.


----------



## silvio (28 Mai 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> ah, ok, je croyais que tu parlais de recommencer la procédure de configuration de la livebox....
> Donc ton problème est résolu je suppose?
> Le mac n'a pas été remis en cause par la hotline car dans 80 ou 90% des cas, la carte est soit déja installée au départ, soit installée par un centre agréé, et donc cette installation n'est pas à remettre en cause.


Voui, voui ça marche tr§s bien
D'ailleurs je te cause via ma connexion Wifi là, comme tu me vois ....


----------



## silvio (29 Mai 2006)

Au fait pour la petite histoire : le gars de la hotline wanadoo Macintosh a été parfait. Compétent, clair etc ...
Chapeau bas


----------



## tantoillane (29 Mai 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Au fait pour la petite histoire : le gars de la hotline wanadoo Macintosh a été parfait. Compétent, clair etc ...
> Chapeau bas



oui, c'est une des caractèristiques de wanadoo que j'aime bien, l'assistance technique qui est compétente et gratuite. Par contre au niveau service client c'est très moyen :hein: :hein:


----------



## silvio (29 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est une des caractèristiques de wanadoo que j'aime bien, l'assistance technique qui est compétente et gratuite. Par contre au niveau service client c'est très moyen :hein: :hein:


On peut avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière en sus (je me comprends)


----------



## roulio (1 Juin 2006)

Voila je viens de switcher sur macbook, seulement windobe est toujours sur le pc familliale. Pour quasiment tous les logiciels de telechargements c'est donc la meme rengaine: votre port 4662 n'est pas visible ou atteignable. Je suis sur livebox et cela ne marche pas mieux sur le tout nouveau book que sur mon pc. Y a t il une solution?

Merci a tous!


----------



## tib51 (1 Juin 2006)

..... Qu'est ce que tu appelles un logiciels de téléchargement?
J'utilise Safari et j'ai une livebox et je n'ai jamais eu de problème de téléchargement, de reprise etc....


----------



## silvio (1 Juin 2006)

roulio a dit:
			
		

> Voila je viens de switcher sur macbook, seulement windobe est toujours sur le pc familliale. Pour quasiment tous les logiciels de telechargements c'est donc la meme rengaine: votre port 4662 n'est pas visible ou atteignable. Je suis sur livebox et cela ne marche pas mieux sur le tout nouveau book que sur mon pc. Y a t il une solution?
> 
> Merci a tous!


Idem pas compris
De quel logiciel parles-tu ?
S'il s'agit de logiciels de P2P, il faut effectivement ouvrir des ports sur la Livebox, sur Mac comme sur PC.
:mouais:


----------



## tantoillane (1 Juin 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Idem pas compris
> De quel logiciel parles-tu ?
> S'il s'agit de logiciels de P2P, il faut effectivement ouvrir des ports sur la Livebox, sur Mac comme sur PC.
> :mouais:



même en P2P y a rien à faire


----------



## silvio (1 Juin 2006)

Ben faut aller dans le menu de configuration et ouvrir la plage d'adresse qui correspond au protocole utilisé, nan ?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (7 Juin 2006)

Pour ceux qui comme moi, ont reçu une live box &#8220;dernier&#8221; modèle avec un dongle wifi thomson wlg 1500a : Y A PAS DE DRIVER COMPATIBLE pour Mac.

(jusqu'à ce quelqu'un s'y colle, si vous avez des infos... )

Sinon puis-je sans probleme installer une airport express sur OsX 10.3.9. Le 'express' est t'il compatible Livebox Inventel ( j'ai trouvé des réponses négatives sur le sujet, sur des sites de moindre confiance qu'ici..)


----------



## silvio (7 Juin 2006)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui comme moi, ont reçu une live box dernier modèle avec un dongle wifi thomson wlg 1500a : Y A PAS DE DRIVER COMPATIBLE pour Mac.
> 
> (jusqu'à ce quelqu'un s'y colle, si vous avez des infos... )
> 
> Sinon puis-je sans probleme installer une airport express sur OsX 10.3.9. Le 'express' est t'il compatible Livebox Inventel ( j'ai trouvé des réponses négatives sur le sujet, sur des sites de moindre confiance qu'ici..)



A priori, j'ai vu qu'il existait des drivers sur le site de euh .... ça va me revenir :rose: , mais que ça fonctionnait de manière aléatoire

J'ai fait le choix de me fendre d'une carte Airport Express ... alors on ne va pas dire que ça marche parfaitement avec une Inventel, nan ... mais c'est stable 90% du temps : lorsque je sors de veille quelques fois, je ne chope plus le signal Wifi. Alors après avoir réinitialisé ma Livebox 2 ou 3 fois en ethernet, ben maintenant je touche plus à rien, et quand le signal revient, ben je suis content :mouais:. Disons que ça arrive une ou deux fois par semaine 

Tiens moi au courant de tes démarches (et pis je retrouve ce site pour les drivers)


----------



## silvio (7 Juin 2006)

www.zydas.com pour les drivers

Tout est là : http://www.macadsl.com/actu/2006/01/24/1234/

Il vous en prie


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (7 Juin 2006)

merci quand même mais justement venait de ce fil qui se termine ainsi.. apres rélfexion je crois que je vais acheter une airport extreme...


----------



## silvio (7 Juin 2006)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> merci quand même mais justement venait de ce fil qui se termine ainsi.. apres rélfexion je crois que je vais acheter une airport extreme...


c'est plus mieux ....
livré en 4 jours par l'Applestore


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (7 Juin 2006)

grrr airport extreme acheté/installé, marche pas.
la livebox refuse de s'associer, quand j'appuie sur le bouton d'association la led ne clignote pas. celà me semble un probleme de la livebox, mais si kkun pouvait me confirmer la manip.

1- J'ai mis la carte airport dans mon iBook G4
2- Elle est bien présente dans les info systemes du a propos
3- J'ai installé le CD fourni avec
4- J'ai fait un reset usine de la livebox
Là j'ai un doute....

Je bidouille coté Mac, mais quand je dois appuyer sur le bouton d'association : rien ne clignote sur la livebox ? Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est comment la configurer ? il me semblerait logique de :

1 - Se connecter en ethernet et faire le travaille d'identification ( user/login, cnal etcc..)
2 - Et ensuite essayer de connecter en Wifi

Mais là je n'ai rien trouvé  sur le mode opératoire,  les docs d'install et d'assitance pour Mac sont pas clair sur le mode opératoire. La cle WEP fait tout, et celà me semble étrange...


----------



## tantoillane (8 Juin 2006)

logiquement tu te connecte d'abord en ethernet à la livebox pour obtenir la clé wep, et vérifier que seule la sécurité wep est activé. Puis tu clique simplement sur la petite icône airport en haut de ton écran tu choisi la borne WANADOO Machin tu rentre la clé et tout va bien. Il n'y a pas besoin d'association ou quoi. De plus si la livebox ne clignote pas quand tu appuie derrière c'est qu'elle est bonne pour repartir d'ou elle vient, ou c'est que tu te trompe de bouton, il y en a un pour éclairer l'espèce de logo france télécom ....


----------



## silvio (8 Juin 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> logiquement tu te connecte d'abord en ethernet à la livebox pour obtenir la clé wep, et vérifier que seule la sécurité wep est activé. Puis tu clique simplement sur la petite icône airport en haut de ton écran tu choisi la borne WANADOO Machin tu rentre la clé et tout va bien. Il n'y a pas besoin d'association ou quoi. De plus si la livebox ne clignote pas quand tu appuie derrière c'est qu'elle est bonne pour repartir d'ou elle vient, ou c'est que tu te trompe de bouton, il y en a un pour éclairer l'espèce de logo france télécom ....



Oula, oulaaaah c'est pas si simple ...
En théorie, tu n'as même pas besoin d'une première connexion Ethernet ... En théorie ... :rose::mouais:
Premier truc à vérifier Bertrand : l'icone Wifi est-il noir ou grisé ? vérifie bien que l'antenne est correctement connecté : je n'avais pas appuyé comme un bourrin et le bouzin était mal connecté (et la carte airport bien reconnue)
Deuxième truc : oui la diode Wifi doit-être allumé sur la lifebox. Elle clignote lors de la synchronisation, et elle est stable une fois que c'est synchro. Pour lancer la synchro, tu appuies sur le bouton 1 derrière la livebox
Troisième truc si là ça marche toujours pas et que tu vois pas Wanadoo-XXXX sous l'icone Wifi : tu peux effectivement te connecter via ethernet. Tu utilises surtout pas safari mais firefox et tu tapes l'adresse 168.10.1.1. Accèdes-tu à ta borne ?
J'attends tes réponses avant de continuer, ça m'épuise de revivre ça ......


----------



## tantoillane (8 Juin 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Oula, oulaaaah c'est pas si simple ...
> En théorie, tu n'as même pas besoin d'une première connexion Ethernet ... En théorie ... :rose::mouais:
> Premier truc à vérifier Bertrand : l'icone Wifi est-il noir ou grisé ? vérifie bien que l'antenne est correctement connecté : je n'avais pas appuyé comme un bourrin et le bouzin était mal connecté (et la carte airport bien reconnue)
> Deuxième truc : oui la diode Wifi doit-être allumé sur la lifebox. Elle clignote lors de la synchronisation, et elle est stable une fois que c'est synchro. Pour lancer la synchro, tu appuies sur le bouton 1 derrière la livebox
> ...




Oula, oulaaaah c'est pas si compliqué ...
J'ai connecté l'iBook de ma sur de la façon que j'ai dite. Depuis elle parviens même à imprimer en fesant iBook => Livebox => iMac en ethernet => imprimante en USB sur l'iMac


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (8 Juin 2006)

bon alors good news là je post en Wifi depuis ma cuisine la livebox est dans le salon a coté, mais je comprend RIEN ....

Voilà ce que j'ai fait :

1 - j'ai changé ma LB, effectivement y'avait un probleme. La nouvelle  dès la mise sous tension la diode Wifi s'allume.
2- je me suis tapé une maj LB 5.05 en plein milieu de mes manip. J'avoue que quand j'ai vu les diodes faire le chenillard ca m'a un peu inquiété mais j'ai patienté...
3- J'ai connecté en ethernet, suis rentré dans la config de la LB pour mon user/login ( celui de connexion fti/.....)
4 - A partir de là ma LB est connecté en éthernet
5- Dans la config LB, je suit les conseils en mettant le canal 11. Dans la section 802.11g je coche aucune sécurité....La LB 'reboot' avec la nouvelle config
6 - Dans la config réseau du iBook,  configuration des ports réseaux, je coche Airport avec les DNS conseillé (80.10.246.2 et 80.10.246.129 ) et je drag and drop la ligne airport devant ethernet ( j'ai lu qqpart que c'est utile, dans le pire des cas ca fait pas de mal...)
7 - Sur mon bureau j'ouvre le menu 'radar' je séléctionne Wanadoo, ca passe de gris à noir
8 - Je retourne dans config réseau et décoche éthernet, je retire le cable, et je viens immédiattement poster ici 



Bon ci dessus une manip qui marche, maintenant les bizarreries et questions :

1- Dès que dans la conf LB sécurité 802.11 je coche WEP ou WAP ou les 2, la  connexion est impossible, il me dit que mon mot de passe est pas le bon ( ras le cul de le tapper le copier/coller pas possible dans la msgbox ...

2- L'absence de sécurité, le risque c'est quoi ? qu'on me pique de la bande passante ?

3 - Pour 'monitorer' si kkun se connecte autre que moi y'a un outils...


Enfin voilà globalement je suis pour l'instant content. Je vais maintenant découvrir les comportement veille/suspension activité etc etc... De plus j'ai le sentiment que la 1ere LB qu'ils m'avaient donnée était 'de la récup'. Celle ci j'ai eu un beau plastique autour de la boite. L'autre avait été déjà ouverte j'ai l'impression


----------



## tantoillane (8 Juin 2006)

Et bin c'est beau tout ça ... je te conseille quand même de mettre un sécurité WEP, elle t'es demandé quand tu choisi la livebox dans le menu que tu appelle si bien "radar" 

c'est trop facile sinon de te prendre la bande passante et de faire du P2P sans crainte d'avoir des problèmes ...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (8 Juin 2006)

oui je vais essayé mais dès que j'en met une IMPOSSIBLE d'entrer le mot de passe, la connexion est refusé... je cherche d'où ca peux venir.. IDEE ?


----------



## tantoillane (8 Juin 2006)

bon, on va reprendre du début :

1) l'icône "radar" est en haut à droite de ton écran
2) dans préférence système réseau tu te met sur automatique et tu touche à rien
3) tu note la clé WEP de la livebox en te connectant via ethernet
4) tu choisi la livebox dans le menu "radar"

Le seul moment ou tu as besoin de mot de passe et de login c'est quand tu te connectes en ethernet à la livebox. Ces deux derniers sont admin pour le login et admin pour le mot de passe. Tu dois aussi penser à les changer pour la sécurité (les mot de passe par default étant toujours à éviter)


----------



## silvio (8 Juin 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> bon, on va reprendre du début :
> 
> 1) l'icône "radar" est en haut à droite de ton écran
> 2) dans préférence système réseau tu te met sur automatique et tu touche à rien
> ...



Ben tu peux te connecter à la lifebox (192.168.1.1 et non pas l'adresse indiquée précédemment) AUSSI avec le réseau sans fil ... et il va te demander aussi le login/password
Et donc tu peux aussi aller cocher la clef Wep par ce biais (menu LB avancé/sans fil)

Ensuite lorsque tu vas vouloir te connecter via le wifi, il te demandera de rentrer cette clef Wep. Tu la mémorises dans le trousseau et pis c'est fini ...

Cela dit, moi les deux premiers jours, il me la demandait régulièrement .... et j'avais plus le signal wifi

Jusqu'à ce que après une ultime RAZ de la LB, je n'éteigne plus la lumière de la LB (bouton 2 à l'arrière). Et depuis c'est OK. Coïncidence ou incidence ?
 
Enfin bref, ça peut se passer sans pb, ou devenir une vrai merde ...  

A propos de ta LB de seconde main : ils m'ont AUSSI fait le coup. Et il m'a fallu AUSSI aller en chercher une autre ...
:rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (8 Juin 2006)

http://configuration.adsl/ et 192.168.1.1 sont les adresses sous deux formes différnetes de la livebox. Par contre Merci pour l'info, je crooyais qu'il fallait obligatoirement passer par ethernet pour se connecter à la LB


----------



## silvio (8 Juin 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> http://configuration.adsl/ et 192.168.1.1 sont les adresses sous deux formes différnetes de la livebox. Par contre Merci pour l'info, je crooyais qu'il fallait obligatoirement passer par ethernet pour se connecter à la LB



Que nenni mon bon ! mais ce n'est pas toujours simple

Ethernet est un réseau physique filaire
Le Wifi ou Airport chez Apple est un autre réseau mais sans fil
Les deux ne font que transporter du tcp/ip (protocole réseau)
Qui lui même transporte du http (protocole applicatif) dans le cas présent ...
Je te renvoie au 7 couches d'un réseau pour le distingo, mais c'est moins distrayant que les 7 samouraïs
 

192.168.1.1 est l'adresse connue du réseau et configuration.adsl le nom connu du DNS (data name server); c'est valable pour n'importe quel site. Derrière macg.co, tu as aussi une adresse composée de chiffres, et c'est celle qu'utilise les tables de routage des routeurs (non ?) pour envoyer des flux tcp/ip sur le réseau
:sleep: 
Bon je simplifie parce que j'ai depuis la théorie un peu oublié le reste ....
 
Sur ce, je vais me faire hara-kiri ! j'ai trop raconté d'aneries


----------



## tantoillane (9 Juin 2006)

d'accord pour la théorie, mais tu admet alors que "derrière configuration.adsl, tu as aussi une adresse composée de 8 chiffres ...

Et puis si tu tapes http://configuration.adsl dans ton navigateur tu arrivera bien à ta livebox ...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (9 Juin 2006)

bon alors, ayé tout marche.
Récapitulons ma conf : OsX 10.3.9, Airport Extreme, LiveBox Inventel, IBookG4800

En fait le probleme que j'avais sur le mots de passe WIFI est résolue.  J'ai du modifier la configuration Sécurité 801.g, j'ai coché CLE WEP seulement. Ensuite lors de la connexion je laisse tel quel ( je ne choisi pas HEX128..) et là le mot de passe WEP est reconnu. Bon alors c'est l'heure des bilans,et voici mes remarques.

0- La documentation papier fournie ne marchait pas pour moi. 
1- J'ai acheté une airport extreme pour cette connexion et n'ai qu'un iBook, pas de réseau ou plusieurs ordi, et dans ce cas là je conseille de faire une connexion ethernet avant de tenter le WIFI, pour le check général ( pas marqué dans la doc)
2- A la mise sous tension, la livebox doit se mettre en association (diode antenne qui glignote ) ce n'était pas le cas sur ma première LB, et je n'ai trouvé nulle part dans la documentation ce détail. On parle d'appuyer sur le bouton association c'est tout, et ce point m'aurait aidé a diagnostiquer la panne sans chercher et poster...
3- Dans la configuration Sécurité de la LB, faire un test sans sécurité avant tout pour éviter les questions : airport bien installé etc...... c'est à conseiller aussi je pense.
4- Enfin Par défaut j'étais en configuration WEP ou WAP, j'ai du passé en WEP uniquement.
5- Quand on se connecte, la diode WIFI continue à clignoter pendant la durée configurer dans la LB. La doc laisse croire qu'une fois connecté la diode est fixe. La diode est fixe si connecté ET durée d'associtation écoulée.
6- Les DNS j e sais pas trop si c'est important, mais pas marqué dans la doc non plus

Sinon depuis hier, veille, suspension d'activité etc.... stabilité parfaite. J'ai pas encore testé le reboot, mais bon je reboot rarement. Seul remarque ca me flingue l'autonomie du portable, déjà que ma batterie est plus toute jeune.... Enfin je suis content quand même je vais pouvoir m'attaquer aux tests divers des caractéristiques de ma ligne.


----------



## silvio (9 Juin 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> d'accord pour la théorie, mais tu admet alors que "derrière configuration.adsl, tu as aussi une adresse composée de 8 chiffres ...
> 
> Et puis si tu tapes http://configuration.adsl dans ton navigateur tu arrivera bien à ta livebox ...



C'est plus ça que je dis ...
Le DNS permet de faire correspondre une adresse intelligible et memorisable au commun des mortels ....
Il transforme ton url en 192.168.1.1


----------



## silvio (9 Juin 2006)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> bon alors, ayé tout marche.
> Récapitulons ma conf : OsX 10.3.9, Airport Extreme, LiveBox Inventel, IBookG4800
> 
> En fait le probleme que j'avais sur le mots de passe WIFI est résolue.  J'ai du modifier la configuration Sécurité 801.g, j'ai coché CLE WEP seulement. Ensuite lors de la connexion je laisse tel quel ( je ne choisi pas HEX128..) et là le mot de passe WEP est reconnu. Bon alors c'est l'heure des bilans,et voici mes remarques.
> ...


Bon résumé 

As-tuy essayé d'éteindre l'esperluette FT avec le bouton 2 ?
Juste pour voir si ça pête tout !


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (9 Juin 2006)

Dsl .. : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à silvio."

Non j'ai pas essayé j'essaye ce soir. 
@+


----------



## tantoillane (17 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

j'utilise no-ip pour avoir une DNS stable, et j'ai pensé que plutôt qu'utiliser leur logiciel, je pouvais utiliser la livebox. Or, je ne comprend pas bien ce qu'il faut mettre, et à quel endroit, en particulier dans "nom de domaine internet" ...

Merci ...


----------



## silvio (19 Juin 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'utilise no-ip pour avoir une DNS stable, et j'ai pensé que plutôt qu'utiliser leur logiciel, je pouvais utiliser la livebox. Or, je ne comprend pas bien ce qu'il faut mettre, et à quel endroit, en particulier dans "nom de domaine internet" ...
> 
> Merci ...


ben pour wanadoo, le DNS, c'est wanadoo.fr ...


----------



## tantoillane (19 Juin 2006)

J'ai mis mon adresse de messagerie utiliser pour no-ip, mon mot de passe, et wanadoo.fr dans Nom de domaine.

Maintenant, en face de statut du serveur, j'ai "bad hostnameunknown server message"

 

Merci

edit : il faut en fait mettre le DNS que l'on a choisi pour servir de redirection vers son IP.

Le Problème c'est que j'ai deux DNS chez no-ip et que avec la livebox je ne peux en rediriger qu'un seul :mouais:


----------



## silvio (19 Juin 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis mon adresse de messagerie utiliser pour no-ip, mon mot de passe, et wanadoo.fr dans Nom de domaine.



je suppose que si tu veux utiliser un autre DNS, il te faut évidemment mettre les adresses IP primaires et secondaires et le nom de domaine de ce DNS.

Par contre lapa tout compris pour ton adresse de messagerie ... 

Peux-tu nous dévrire comment fonctionne no-ip, à part te servir de proxy ?
tu parles de deux DNS pour no-ip ... :hein:


----------



## tantoillane (21 Juin 2006)

et bien no-ip fonctionne de cette façon : un logiciel ou la livebox se connecte aux serveurs de no-ip. Mon adresse de messagerie (qui sert juste d'identifiants, ou de pseudo) et mon mot de passe sont transmis, ainsi que mon adresse IP internet. Les serveurs qui savent ensuite grâce à l'adresse et au mot de passe que c'est bien moi, et que mon compte contient deux DNS, peuvent mettre à jour les DNS et leur faire correspondre la nouvelle IP internet. Désormais les gens qui se connectent en ftp à ftp://serveurs.serveftp.com et à http://serveurs.servehttp.com sont redirigés vers l'adresse IP internet de mon ordinateur.

Voilou, j'espère que j'ai été clair.


----------



## tantoillane (2 Juillet 2006)

bon, mon probl&#232;me juste au dessus est r&#233;solu 

Mais j'en ai un autre :

la TV est maintenant incluse dans les abonnement haut d&#233;bit. J'ai la livebox, un iMac sans airport, et une TV. Je voudrais laiss&#233; la livebox pr&#232;s de l'ordi, car la prise t&#233;l&#233;phone est &#224; 1,5 m&#232;tres, et avoir la t&#233;l&#233; num&#233;rique de la livebox sur ma t&#233;l&#233;.

La question a d&#233;j&#224; due &#234;tre trait&#233;e, mais je ne trouve pas ... Merci


----------



## silvio (2 Juillet 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> bon, mon problème juste au dessus est résolu
> 
> Mais j'en ai un autre :
> 
> ...



10m de cable ethernet ?


----------



## tantoillane (2 Juillet 2006)

&#224; travers le salon ?? :mouais: :mouais:

je pensais plut&#244;t &#224; un truc wifi je peux acheter une ou deux bricoles apple ...


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Juillet 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> à travers le salon ?? :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> je pensais plutôt à un truc wifi je peux acheter une ou deux bricoles apple ...



dans ton cas à part tirer un câble je ne vois pas comment faire autrement car LB + TV + téléphone sont forcement au même endroit.


----------



## tib51 (3 Juillet 2006)

Ben , dans ton cas, ce serait plus simple de mettre la livebox près de la TV et de coller une Airport extreme derrière ton iMac....
Tu n'as pas de prise téléphone près de ta tv?


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Juillet 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Ben , dans ton cas, ce serait plus simple de mettre la livebox près de la TV et de coller une Airport extreme derrière ton iMac....
> Tu n'as pas de prise téléphone près de ta tv?



Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de l'AirPort Extreme, c'est plutôt une carte AirPort au autre qu'il faut. En plus il veut le téléphone vers l'ordinateur donc ça ne colle pas


----------



## silvio (3 Juillet 2006)

Bien vu :
la solution consiste &#224; relier le boitier TV &#224; la LiveBox par un cable ethernet court et &#224; ajouter une carte Wifi au mac pour que lui se connecte &#224; distance et non l'inverse ...
Bien s&#251;r, il te faut une prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique pas trop loin du t&#233;l&#233;viseur ...
Je d&#233;connais pour les 10m de cable Ethernet 
Quoiqu'il y en a qui aime les gros cables &#224; travers le salon ....  

Je pense &#224; truc (dingue ! ) : tu peux peut-&#234;tre panacher en utilisant tes prises &#233;l&#233;ctriques : 100 euros les deux adaptateurs ...


----------



## tantoillane (3 Juillet 2006)

bon, et bien merci pour toutes vos r&#233;ponses. Il y a effectivment une autre prise t&#233;l&#233;phone dans la m&#234;me pi&#232;ce que la TV. Je pourrais peut-&#234;tre faire pass&#233; un c&#226;ble ethernet derri&#232;re les meubles entre la livebox et la TV. Et mettre une carte air port dans l'iMac ...

pour les truc des adaptateurs pour le courant porteur, je pense qu'une carte airport sera mieux ...

Sinon, n'y a-t-il pas un truc chez apple qui marcherais comme l'airport express mais avec l'image en plus du son ?


----------



## silvio (3 Juillet 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, n'y a-t-il pas un truc chez apple qui marcherais comme l'airport express mais avec l'image en plus du son ?


Airport = 802.11b
Airport Expresse = 802.11g (norme avec débit max de 54 Mb)

Tu parles du truc d'iTunes, là non ? pour la vidéo, à ma connaissance, il n'existe rien chez Apple, mais bon ...:rose:


----------



## tantoillane (3 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Airport = 802.11b
> Airport Expresse = 802.11g (norme avec débit max de 54 Mb)
> 
> Tu parles du truc d'iTunes, là non ? pour la vidéo, à ma connaissance, il n'existe rien chez Apple, mais bon ...:rose:



oui, je parlais du truc iTunes :rateau:  Je pensais à quelque chose que j'aurais mis après le décodeur fourni par wanadoo, et qui enverrais les tout vers un recepteur près de la TV. Ou autrement envoyé la TV depuis la livebox en wifi (bien que je ne soit pas sûr que ça marche) et mettre le recepteur wifi et le décodeur wanadoo près de la TV.


----------



## zoulou03200 (9 Juillet 2006)

Avez vous remarqué des différences de qualité de connection et de vitesse entre un branchement Ethernet et Wi Fi avec une Livebox ?
Si on a le choix, il vaut mieux l'ethernet ou le Wi Fi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2006)

ethernet



(bref et concis)




Pharmacos


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Juillet 2006)

Wi-Fi pour ma part  
Je déteste les fils


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2006)

Ethernet quand je suis sur mon PC mais wifi sur mon powerbook 12"


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous remarqué des différences de qualité de connection et de vitesse entre un branchement Ethernet et Wi Fi avec une Livebox ?
> Si on a le choix, il vaut mieux l'ethernet ou le Wi Fi ?


Il peut y avoir des interférences avec le WI-fi
Avec Ethernet, tu es sûr d'avoir toute ta bande passante ...
Mais il y a un fil pas toujours gracieux ...


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

Je rebondis sur ce fil car j'ai un souci : r&#233;guli&#232;rement je perds la connexion Wifi apr&#232;s une mise en veille ...
Lorsque j'essaie de me reconnecter, j'ai un message d'erreur : mot de passe erron&#233;, alors que vu que je dois le taper 2 &#224; 3 fois par jour (10 les grands jours), je le connais par coeur. D'ailleurs je proc&#232;de maintenant par copi&#233;-coll&#233;.
Autre chose, qui a peut-&#234;tre son importance. Si la premi&#232;re fois, j'ai pu ajouter ce mot de passe &#224; mon trousseau, cela m'est impossible aujourd'hui. J'ai du cr&#233;er le login/mot de passe &#224; la mano dans le trousseau.
Enfin, des fois, il me faut rebooter pour retrouver ma connexion.
La seule alternative trouv&#233;e, c'est d'appuyer sur le bouton 1 derri&#232;re la livebox pour relancer la synchro : &#231;a fonctionne presque tout le temps
Voilou

Quelqu'un a une id&#233;e ?


----------



## mathieuuuu (28 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

j'essaye de connecter le modem wanadoo Sagem fast 800 à mon ibook et dès que je le branche, mon ordinateur plante. Pourtant j'ai correctement suivi la procédure d'installation de  wanadoo. Quelqu'un peut m'aider? Je crise!!!! Merci d'avance


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Juillet 2006)

mathieuuuu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'essaye de connecter le modem wanadoo Sagem fast 800 à mon ibook et dès que je le branche, mon ordinateur plante. Pourtant j'ai correctement suivi la procédure d'installation de  wanadoo. Quelqu'un peut m'aider? Je crise!!!! Merci d'avance




Salut et bienvenu sur MacG, 


Modem USB ? Change


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2006)

JF premier sur wanadoo.......
change de modem mon enfant, parce que l'usb c'est mal.
Demande un modem ethernet voir investi dans le wifi....tu verras ca vaut l'ivestissement....


----------



## mathieuuuu (28 Juillet 2006)

Oui effectivement, j'ai un modem USB. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que l'Imac fonctionne bien avec ce modem et pas mon Ibook.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2006)

mathieuuuu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'essaye de connecter le modem wanadoo Sagem fast 800 &#224; mon ibook et d&#232;s que je le branche, mon ordinateur plante. Pourtant j'ai correctement suivi la proc&#233;dure d'installation de  wanadoo. Quelqu'un peut m'aider? Je crise!!!! Merci d'avance



Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox Livebox


----------



## AtetErewonE (31 Juillet 2006)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ca y est j'ai réussi!
> En fait (ça me rassure) le problème venait de moi!
> Les drivers que wanadoo fourni fonctionnent à merveille, c'est moi qui selectionnait à chaque fois "se connecter via PPoE" alors qu'il ne faut pas!
> 
> ...



B'jour, j'ai exactement le même problème:
 après avoir installé le truc wanadoo qui aboutit au raccourci internet, je clique dessus. Safari me dit que je ne suis pas connecté à internet (sans déc!). Il me propose un diagnostic réseau que je lance: "déja réussi à utiliser internet?" NAN!
Fenètre suivante, je clique sur "ouvrir assistant réglages de réseau". je garde le nom de config qu'y m'propose (vu qu'au hasard des recherches j'ai trouvé comment le modifier après coup). Ensuite y m'demande "comment vous connectez-vous à internet?". Parmis les propositions je suis tenté de dire via "modem DSL" mais il semble ne connaître (selon "plus d'infos") que ceux qui se connectent par ethernet (or le mien est USB.
Mais je continue, sait-on jamais... La connexion auto marche pas alors il me demande des infos: "PPPoE" ou "plus de choix". je prends la seconde possibilité. maintenant c'est "IP statique" ou "DHCP". "DHCP" je ne connais pas, et pour "IP" je ne sais pas où trouver la bonne adresse IP, le masque de sous réseau et l'adresse du routeur.

tib51 pourrais-tu préciser ta manip ou compléter la mienne?
merci à ce topic, je sais déja que ça peut marcher!


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Vu le nombre d'abonnés à Wanadoo, ce topic risque de prendre des proportions abracadabrantesques 

Un nouveau sujet, spécifiquement dédié à la Livebox vient d'être créé. Merci donc de ne poster ici, a partir de ce jour, que les soucis liés aux modems (USB, Ethernet, RTC...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

Arrivez-vous à accéder à votre espace perso avec Safari ? Moi, je ne peux pas (en revanche, ça marche avec Firefox) ?
Avec Safari j'ai ce message :


----------



## demougin (16 Août 2006)

oui, mais passes par l'identification (fais-la pour chaque navigateur utilisé)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais passes par l'identification (fais-la pour chaque navigateur utilisé)



Et comment on fait ?


----------



## demougin (16 Août 2006)

tu cliques sur "identifiez-vous"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

En fait, je suis déjà identifé :


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai souvent trouvé des incohérences de fonctionnement du site Wanadoo/Orange avec Safari.
Pour accéder à la messagerie, certains liens marchent et d'autres non.  

J'utilise Camino, qui dans sa nouvelle version permet l'enregistrement dans le Trousseau d'Accès.

Pour Mac, Wanamou c'est plutôt citron qu'orange.

C'moon.


----------



## silvio (16 Août 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai souvent trouvé des incohérences de fonctionnement du site Wanadoo/Orange avec Safari.
> Pour accéder à la messagerie, certains liens marchent et d'autres non.
> ...



Paradoxal lorsqu'on sait qu'à une époque pas si lointaine, on laissait le choix aux salariés de Wanamoo de s'équiper Mac ou PC


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai souvent trouvé des incohérences de fonctionnement du site Wanadoo/Orange avec Safari.
> Pour accéder à la messagerie, certains liens marchent et d'autres non.
> ...



Bon. OK. Alors, je continue avec Firefox.


----------



## utc (19 Août 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Site dédié à la LiveBox de Wanadoo.
> 
> Ce site inclut des forums dont l'un d'entre eux est dédié au Macs.



J'ai testé il y a longtemps et *c'est mieux sur MacGé *


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2006)

J'ai eut un mieux avec Safari et le site d'orange, en allant dans Preferences/sécurité et en cochant toujours pour l'acceptation des cookies.

Maitenant c'est vrai que Safari fait parfois des trucs bizarres, exemple: je m'identifie sur ebay, puis je lance une recherche d'achat et la il perd l'identification.
Enfin, c'est un autre problême...


----------



## Inor (8 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> En fait, je suis déjà identifé :



Bonjour.

J'ai ce même Pb, depuis longtemps.
Je l'ai signalé à Wanadoo qui m'a parlé d'incompatibilités avec certains navigateurs.
C'est vrai, pas seulement pour Safari, mais aussi pour Shiira et SunRiseBrowser, qui tous trois ont les mêmes fondements. Est-ce un hasard ?
J'ai signalé ce point à Apple, 2 fois. Mais leur habitude est de ne pas répondre. En tout cas, j'attends toujours une mise à jour pour y remédier. :love: 
Quant à Sunrisebrowser qui sollicite des remarques par Mail, j'attends là-aussi une réponse. 
Ce n'est pas une grosse gêne. Cependant ... :sleep:


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2006)

Apple n'y fera rien car ce n'est pas un défaut de Safari, mais ce sont les sites qui sont écrits comme des cochons. Ils appellent cela "optimisé pour Internet Explorer".  

Il y a des normes mais peu les respectent, surtout pas M$ qui ne connaît que son bon vouloir.
Safari c'est comme une Formule 1 qu'on ferait passer sur une route mal carrossée.

La solution est d'avoir des navigateurs avec des moteurs de rendu différents. Firefox est un bon 4X4. 

Pour le site Orange, il y a des astuces, des liens qui fonctionnent mieux que d'autres. Par exemple pour atteindre ma messagerie avec Safari, je passe toujours par le lien en dessous de la barre de recherche (l'enveloppe) et non par celui du menu à gauche qui m'affichera une page blanche.
Avant, quand c'était le site Wanadoo, je faisait le contraire.  

C'moon.


----------



## Inor (8 Septembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Apple n'y fera rien car ce n'est pas un défaut de Safari, mais ce sont les sites qui sont écrits comme des cochons. Ils appellent cela "optimisé pour Internet Explorer".
> 
> Il y a des normes mais peu les respectent, surtout pas M$ qui ne connaît que son bon vouloir.
> Safari c'est comme une Formule 1 qu'on ferait passer sur une route mal carrossée.
> ...



C'est bien la question soustendue. Es-tu sûr de ta réponse ?
Est-ce le site Orange qui est mal écrit ?
Ou bien y a-t-il un problème lié au fait que les butineurs *Safari, Shiira et Sunrisebrowser* sont tous trois basés sur les * webkits de safari ?
*
Simple curiosité.


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2006)

Malheureusement je n'ai pas la r&#233;ponse &#224; la question...
Pour rassurer ceux qui, apr&#232;s avoir switch&#233;, d&#233;couvriraient ces posts : j'utilise Mail et Safari , mon FAI est Wanadoo (Orange), connect&#233; ADSL par Livebox (Ethernet), j'ai un compte wanadoo, un Gmail et un Mac.com et tout fonctionne sans probl&#232;me. Nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2006)

Oui, aucun probl&#232;me avec Mail ; rien de bien g&#234;nant avec Safari.

Le site Wanadoo/Orange est le responsable, puisque le changement de Wanadoo vers Orange a modifi&#233; le comportement des liens. La page d'accueil Wanadoo  avait parfois un affichage tr&#232;s bizarre (la photo qui bavait et occultait une partie des liens).
Il y a d'ailleurs eu un moment cette ann&#233;e (tr&#232;s court) ou Safari ne passait plus du tout. Ils ont fait quelques r&#233;glages et cela c'est am&#233;lior&#233;. C'&#233;tait avant le passage &#224; Orange.

Orange est tr&#232;s tourn&#233;e vers Windows, il suffit de parcourir leurs pages de support technique et les pilotes pour Mac qui datent de Mathusalem pour s'en rendre compte.  

Mais il n'y a pas de gros probl&#232;mes, la solution si cela bloque vraiment c'est Camino ou Firefox. J'arrive &#224; faire quasi tout avec Safari.

Je n'ai pas de LiveBox mais les probl&#232;mes de connexion semblent r&#233;solus depuis d&#233;j&#224; quelques mois.

C'moon.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2006)

J'ai reçu un mail d'Orange me demandant de répondre à un questionnaire (avec des cadeaux à gagner). Et quand je clique sur le lien, je tombe sur une page où on me demande de choisir un autre utilsateur avec comme choix moi, moi et autre (je précise qu'il n'y a qu'un seul utilisateur créé). Et j'ai beau cliquer sur chacun de ces utilisateurs, je n'arrive à ce p***** de questionnaire (même chose avec Firefox). Je suis *vert*.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2006)

Ah! Oui! Je me souviens d'avoir re&#231;u un truc comme cela il y a quelques mois. Je n'ai jamais pu d&#233;passer la deuxi&#232;me page. 

"pas plus de cinq minutes" effectivement, il ne faut pas s'acharner.


----------



## soad78 (13 Septembre 2006)

J'ai un ami qui veut installer Wanadoo sur son Emac 10.4.3 et lorsque qu'il mer le cd d'instale, rien ne ce passe, et le Emac est relié à un clé Wifi et non là LiveBox, comment peut il configurer le Emac ?


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2006)

soad78 a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui veut installer Wanadoo sur son Emac 10.4.3 et lorsque qu'il mer le cd d'instale, rien ne ce passe, et le Emac est reli&#233; &#224; un cl&#233; Wifi et non l&#224; LiveBox, comment peut il configurer le Emac ?



Amok te parle
L'assistance Orange aussi : 


> Le pack modem routeur Wi-Fi de Internet Orange est compatible Macintosh sous certaines conditions.
> En effet, l'adaptateur Wi-Fi USB fourni dans le pack n'est pas compatible Mac.
> Il est donc n&#233;cessaire d'installer une carte Airport dans votre ordinateur.


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2006)

Enfin la messagerie Wanadoo fonctionne &#224; nouveau.
C'&#233;tait la panne depuis hier soir (sud-ouest parisien).
ADSL n'&#233;tait pas en cause puisque MaLigne TV fonctionnait.
Je re&#231;ois maintenant un message de Wanadoo dat&#233; d'hier 22h30
qui annonce des "perturbations" dans "votre" messagerie. Merci.
Et vous ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Enfin la messagerie Wanadoo fonctionne à nouveau.
> C'était la panne depuis hier soir (sud-ouest parisien).
> ADSL n'était pas en cause puisque MaLigne TV fonctionnait.
> Je reçois maintenant un message de Wanadoo daté d'hier 22h30
> ...



J'avais reçu ce message hier soir, donc j'étais mieux informé que toi 
(à mon avis ils ont vu que tu regardais la télé, ils se sont dit : "ne le perturbons pas, on lui dira quand tout sera réglé" )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai re&#231;u un mail d'Orange me demandant de r&#233;pondre &#224; un questionnaire (avec des cadeaux &#224; gagner). Et quand je clique sur le lien, je tombe sur une page o&#249; on me demande de choisir un autre utilsateur avec comme choix moi, moi et autre (je pr&#233;cise qu'il n'y a qu'un seul utilisateur cr&#233;&#233. Et j'ai beau cliquer sur chacun de ces utilisateurs, je n'arrive &#224; ce p***** de questionnaire (m&#234;me chose avec Firefox). Je suis *vert*.



Hier j'ai re&#231;u un autre message me proposant de r&#233;pondre &#224; ce fameux questionnaire. Et bien devinez quoi ? Je suis retomb&#233; sur cette page o&#249; on me demande de choisir un autre utilisateur avec comme choix moi, moi, et autre. C'est pas possible : ils me font une blague (pourtant on n'est pas le 1er avril).


----------



## Inor (29 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Hier j'ai reçu un autre message me proposant de répondre à ce fameux questionnaire. Et bien devinez quoi ? Je suis retombé sur cette page où on me demande de choisir un autre utilisateur avec comme choix moi, moi, et autre. C'est pas possible : ils me font une blague (pourtant on n'est pas le 1er avril).




Idem pour moi.:love: 
Cela ne fait pas très sérieux,pour des pro.!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2006)

Inor a dit:


> Idem pour moi.:love:
> Cela ne fait pas très sérieux,pour des pro.!



Oui mais eux sont plutôt des pro Microsoft. Ceci explique peut-être cela.


----------



## richard-deux (30 Septembre 2006)

Idem pour moi concernant ce questionnaire. :rateau:
M&#234;me probl&#232;me que vous deux.

C'est vrai que cela ne fait pas s&#233;rieux.


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Octobre 2006)

Depuis que wanamou est devenu orange... RBrowser ne me permet plus de mettre à jour mon site perso....
Aidez moi avant qu'il ne se fossilise (heureusement, mon site "miroir" est accessible chez OVH...).:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Idem pour moi concernant ce questionnaire. :rateau:
> Même problème que vous deux.
> 
> C'est vrai que cela ne fait pas sérieux.



En cliquant sur le lien en bas du message, http://mieuxvousconnaitre.orange.fr, j'ai réussi à accéder à ce fameux questionnaire (SIIIIIIIIII ! ). Un conseil : ne perdez pas de temps à y répondre. C'est sans intérêt. On vous interroge sur vous, vos revenus, votre équipement, l'utilisation que vous faites d'Internet, mais pas sur ce que vous pensez de la qualité du service proposé par Orange ou sur les remarques ou suggestions que vous auriez à faire.


----------



## richard-deux (2 Octobre 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Depuis que wanamou est devenu orange... RBrowser ne me permet plus de mettre &#224; jour mon site perso....
> Aidez moi avant qu'il ne se fossilise (heureusement, mon site "miroir" est accessible chez OVH...).:rateau:



Pour se connecter &#224; Orange, le protocole FTP a chang&#233;.
Il faut maintenant ajouter &#224; ton login pierremartin@wanadoo.fr[B]@perso-ftp.wanadoo.fr[/B].




iDuck a dit:


> En cliquant sur le lien en bas du message, http://mieuxvousconnaitre.orange.fr, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; acc&#233;der &#224; ce fameux questionnaire (SIIIIIIIIII ! ). Un conseil : ne perdez pas de temps &#224; y r&#233;pondre. C'est sans int&#233;r&#234;t.



Merci pour l'info.


----------



## DrFatalis (2 Octobre 2006)

Merci à Richard II, que je propose d'élever à la dignité de Richard III, of course....  
J'ai enfin pu faire mes mises à jour!


----------



## richard-deux (4 Octobre 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Merci à Richard II, que je propose d'élever à la dignité de Richard III, of course....
> J'ai enfin pu faire mes mises à jour!



Il est vrai que Orange aurait pu communiquer un peu plus sur ce changement.
C'est mon logiciel FTP qui m'a signalé que le protocole d'identification avait changé.


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Octobre 2006)

Je veins de perdre 1 h a essayer de configurer l'airport extréme sur mon G5. 
C'est facile, qu'y disait...
Et c'est vrai! 

Mais je suis un peu nunuche: lorsque l'ai configuré, j'ai choisi comme un nul "ethernet via pppoe" car je n'avais pas les données pour ethernet seul... comme un couillon je n'avais pas compris que la recherche serait automatique.... 

Et vas y que je te rendre des codes abscons en pestant contre apple... mais sur ce coup c'est moi qui fut béte...

Toutefois, ce point devrait êre mieux précisé par apple: savoir qu'il faut choisir le "bon" ethernet, ce n'est pas évident !


----------



## ignace (7 Décembre 2006)

Salut a tous, je constate depuis lundi que wanamou ne m'adresse plus les messages de ma boite au lettre wanamou, mon pere et une amie tous deux dans le mem departement ont le meme soucis. Quelqu'un d'autres a des problemes de messagerie ????

 

J'ai recu hier un message que j'aurai du recevoir lundi a 15h40...... mais pas les autres, mes messages partent mon logiciel est bien configuré, on est sur mac hein....


----------



## macario (4 Janvier 2007)

ignace a dit:


> Salut a tous, je constate depuis lundi que wanamou ne m'adresse plus les messages de ma boite au lettre wanamou, mon pere et une amie tous deux dans le mem departement ont le meme soucis. Quelqu'un d'autres a des problemes de messagerie ????
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai recu hier un message que j'aurai du recevoir lundi a 15h40...... mais pas les autres, mes messages partent mon logiciel est bien configuré, on est sur mac hein....




Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas la reponse a votre question mais.......!!!!
Depuis le 1er juin 2006 si l'on veut configurer une nouvelle adresse  Mail il faut telecharger le gestionnaire internet Orange version  7,4 pour remplacer l'espace WANADOO .

Il est sur le service assistance ! Mais compatible sur tous le windows- Mais Mac OX n'est pas mentionné. Est-ce que un macuseur connait le probleme .??? Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2007)

Le gestionnaire internet Orange n'est d'aucune utilité sur un Mac. Et cela tombe bien puisqu'il n'est  prévu que pour le monde à billou.  

J'ai créé une nouvelle adresse le mois dernier sans aucune difficulté, en employant la méthode habituelle, simplement c'est un orange.fr.

C'moon.


----------



## tantoillane (4 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux tr&#232;s bien passer directement par les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de mail, onglet comptes, pour configurer une nouvelle adresse ...


----------



## cferrand (11 Janvier 2007)

salut, très très limité en info et connexion internet, je tente de brancher mon modem ADSL sagem f@st 800 USB de mon pc portable à un IMAC 20" tout neuf sortant de la boite. il ne trouve rien ???? merci de m'orienter


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2007)

remplace ton modem USB par un modem ethernet ... &#231;a marchera beaucoup mieux   (oubli pas apr&#232;s de configurer ton mac)


----------



## cferrand (11 Janvier 2007)

ca veut dire que je ne peux pas du tout raccorder ce modem ou c'est parce que le matériel est obsolète (je suis en 512 , ca existe encore, oui)


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a veut surtout dire qu'un modem adsl usb limite h&#233;r&#233;tique et que ton mac g&#233;r&#233; en natif les modem adsl ethernet


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a veux dire qu'il n'existe &#224; ce jour aucun pilote pour MacIntel.


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> ça veux dire qu'il n'existe à ce jour aucun pilote pour MacIntel.



moi qui voulait le dire en douceur


----------



## cferrand (11 Janvier 2007)

pas de problème je ne suis pas susceptible, et puis j'ai 8 années d'info à rattraper, pas facile quand meme. la livebox vous parait un bon produit pour l'imac ou avez vous des préférences plus adaptées


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

cferrand a dit:


> pas de probl&#232;me je ne suis pas susceptible, et puis j'ai 8 ann&#233;es d'info &#224; rattraper, pas facile quand meme. la livebox vous parait un bon produit pour l'imac ou avez vous des pr&#233;f&#233;rences plus adapt&#233;es


Chez Wanadoo/Orange, la Livebox est un tr&#232;s bon choix, surtout en connexion ethernet (parce qu'en wi-fi, c'est gal&#232;re ).


----------



## cferrand (11 Janvier 2007)

et en wi-fi pure , que nous reste t'il alors ?? merci:mouais:


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2007)

une borne airport avec un modem ethernet ...


----------



## tantoillane (13 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Chez Wanadoo/Orange, la Livebox est un très bon choix, surtout en connexion ethernet (parce qu'en wi-fi, c'est galère ).




aucun problème chez moi, il y a juste à rentré la celf, (26 caractère quand même :rateau:  ) mais ça marche très bien ...


----------



## richard-deux (13 Janvier 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> aucun problème chez moi, il y a juste à rentré la celf, (26 caractère quand même :rateau:  ) mais ça marche très bien ...



Pareil.
Installation de la Livebox, 5 minutes montre en main, sur l'iMac G4 et 30 secondes pour le wifi avec mon iBook. 
Aucun problème...  



...pour le moment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> aucun problème chez moi, il y a juste à rentré la celf, (26 caractère quand même :rateau:  ) mais ça marche très bien ...





richarddeux a dit:


> Pareil.
> Installation de la Livebox, 5 minutes montre en main, sur l'iMac G4 et 30 secondes pour le wifi avec mon iBook.
> Aucun problème...
> 
> ...


Vous en avez de la chance. Parce que, moi, je suis obligé de sélectionner le réseau Wanadoo dans le menu airport à chaque démarrage du Mac pour que la connexion se fasse.  :mouais:


----------



## tantoillane (14 Janvier 2007)

et t'as v&#233;rifi&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me que tu n'est pas r&#233;gl&#233; sur un r&#233;seau ethernet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> et t'as vérifié dans les préférences système que tu n'est pas réglé sur un réseau ethernet


Quand j'essaye, l'ethernet est débranché. On m'a dit d'essayer de changer le canal de la Livebox. J'en ai essayé plusieurs : c'est pareil. Alors j'ai laissé tomber et reconnecté l'ethernet. Là, au moins, ça marche.


----------



## tantoillane (14 Janvier 2007)

on dira que c'est l'essentiel, mais &#231;a me para&#238;t quand m&#234;me &#233;tonnant ce truc ... :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (15 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand j'essaye, l'ethernet est débranché. On m'a dit d'essayer de changer le canal de la Livebox. J'en ai essayé plusieurs : c'est pareil. Alors j'ai laissé tomber et reconnecté l'ethernet. Là, au moins, ça marche.



Si je comprends bien tu n'arrives pas à connecter ton Mac à la livebox.
Tu es obligé de passer en ethernet, ce n'est pas un problème si tu n'as pas besoin du wifi mais sinon, c'est embêtant.

Comment veux-tu utiliser ta livebox, comme un modem ou un routeur et wifi ?

On peut t'aider à la configuration car je suppose que c'est juste un problème de configuration.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Si je comprends bien tu n'arrives pas à connecter ton Mac à la livebox.
> Tu es obligé de passer en ethernet, ce n'est pas un problème si tu n'as pas besoin du wifi mais sinon, c'est embêtant.
> 
> Comment veux-tu utiliser ta livebox, comme un modem ou un routeur et wifi ?
> ...


Mon problème en wi-fi est qu'à chaque démarrage de mon Mac, je suis obligé de sélectionner le réseau Wanadoo dans le menu Airport de la barre de menus (celui avec l'icône) car la connexion ne se fait pas automatiquement. Comme j'ai pas envie de me farcir la manip à chaque fois, je surfe en ethernet. Là au moins, ça marche sans bidouiller.


----------



## tantoillane (15 Janvier 2007)

As tu tout simplement pens&#233; &#224; cocher la case "m&#233;moriser la clef WEP" ?

parfois un truc b&#234;te ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> As tu tout simplement pensé à cocher la case "mémoriser la clef WEP" ?
> 
> parfois un truc bête ...


Oui, oui. C'est coché de partout. Mais le problème n'est pas la clé WEP. Ca, mon Mac l'a bien enregistré. C'est la connexion au réseau.


----------



## loustic (15 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui, oui. C'est coché de partout. Mais le problème n'est pas la clé WEP. Ca, mon Mac l'a bien enregistré. C'est la connexion au réseau.


Sauver ?


----------



## richard-deux (16 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui, oui. C'est coché de partout. Mais le problème n'est pas la clé WEP. Ca, mon Mac l'a bien enregistré. C'est la connexion au réseau.



J'ai compris ton problème.  
Mais je n'ai pas de solution à te proposer. :rose:


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Janvier 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'ai compris ton probl&#232;me.
> Mais je n'ai pas de solution &#224; te proposer. :rose:



J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que iDuck aussi sur un iBook G4 et ce depuis la mise &#224; jour OS X.3.9 alors que sur l'iMac, &#231;a marche parfaitement. J'ai essay&#233; beaucoup de chose, y compris la suppression de tous les mots de passes du trousseau. Comme le passage de Panther &#224; Tiger a &#233;t&#233; faite avec une "Archive / Installation" la seule chose qu'il me reste &#224; tenter c'est l'installation apr&#232;s formatage du disque dur. Mais comme c'est le micro de mon &#233;pouse, et qu'elle n'aime pas les changements, elle pr&#233;f&#232;re s&#233;lectionner son r&#233;seau &#224; chaque boot. Alors j'attends la sortie du prochain fauve. 

Edit : Je ne pense pas que le probl&#232;me soit li&#233; &#224; la Live Box car pour le WIFI, j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; celui de la LB et j'utilise une borne Airport Extr&#234;me reli&#233;e &#224; la LB en Ethernet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> J'ai le même problème que iDuck aussi sur un iBook G4 et ce depuis la mise à jour OS X.3.9 alors que sur l'iMac, ça marche parfaitement. J'ai essayé beaucoup de chose, y compris la suppression de tous les mots de passes du trousseau. Comme le passage de Panther à Tiger a été faite avec une "Archive / Installation" la seule chose qu'il me reste à tenter c'est l'installation après formatage du disque dur. Mais comme c'est le micro de mon épouse, et qu'elle n'aime pas les changements, elle préfère sélectionner son réseau à chaque boot. Alors j'attends la sortie du prochain fauve.


Moi, je n'ai pas changé de version de Mac OS X. Alors, j'attends la prochaine révision du Tigre, voire Leopard. On verra bien.


----------



## tba77 (22 Janvier 2007)

tib51 a dit:


> Ben ca y est j'ai réussi!
> En fait (ça me rassure) le problème venait de moi!
> Les drivers que wanadoo fourni fonctionnent à merveille, c'est moi qui selectionnait à chaque fois "se connecter via PPoE" alors qu'il ne faut pas!
> 
> ...



Salut,

J'ai le même modem que toi que je voudrais faire marcher sur mon mac, en fait, j'ai un mac mini G4 avec Mac OS Tiger 10.4 (je suppose que c'est 10.4.8 avec la dernière mise à jour) j'ai trouvé des drivers sur le site orange pour mac OS 10.1 et 10.2, j'ai installé ces drivers et malgré cela le modem n'est detecté, je m'explique, dans le site ils disent qu'il faut aller sur pomme---->configuration------> préférance réseau et qu'il faut choisir modem alcatel je ne sais quoi or le problème c'est que à part ethernet airport et firewire je n'ai pas d'entrée du modem.

Peux tu me dire comment tu as fait ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Favieres (9 Mars 2007)

tba77 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai le même modem que toi que je voudrais faire marcher sur mon mac, en fait, j'ai un mac mini G4 avec Mac OS Tiger 10.4 (je suppose que c'est 10.4.8 avec la dernière mise à jour) j'ai trouvé des drivers sur le site orange pour mac OS 10.1 et 10.2, j'ai installé ces drivers et malgré cela le modem n'est detecté, je m'explique, dans le site ils disent qu'il faut aller sur pomme---->configuration------> préférance réseau et qu'il faut choisir modem alcatel je ne sais quoi or le problème c'est que à part ethernet airport et firewire je n'ai pas d'entrée du modem.
> 
> ...


 

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai essayé d'installer le modem Sagem 800, en USB, sur le Mac d'une amie; elle est chez Orange et a un OS X.

Je pense avoir suivi toutes les étapes, mais impossible de se connecter à Internet: j'obtiens un message qui est en substance "modem non reconnu, non détecté sur le port USB".

Il y a dans le dock 2 icônes "Connexion à Internet"...

J'ai parcouru le forum en vitesse, et j'ai vu que certains évoquent ce problème. 

Quels sont les points à vérifier (version précise de l'OS ? drivers à chercher ?) et les pistes de solution? 

Un grand merci d'avance


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Mars 2007)

Favieres a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai essayé d'installer le modem Sagem 800, en USB, sur le Mac d'une amie; elle est chez Orange et a un OS X.
> 
> ...



Il faut trouver un modem pour Mac OSX 
Mais d'après ce site , ça ne marche pas pour les Mac Intel.


----------



## Favieres (10 Mars 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Il faut trouver un modem pour Mac OSX
> Mais d'après ce site , ça ne marche pas pour les Mac Intel.


 

Merci, Mleroux.

Je me mets en quête du modem pour Mac OSX. 

Ne connaissant pas (plus) du tout l'univers Mac, je ne sais pas ce qu'est le Mac Intel.
Je chercherai à connaître le modèle précis du portable Mac de mon amie avant de poster d'éventuelles nouvelles questions.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mars 2007)

Les Macs à processeurs Intel sont la dernière génération de machines : MacBook et MacBook pro chez les portables.

Mais ne te fatigues pas à chercher un modem USB (il n'y en a aucun de compatible avec 10.4.x Intel), tu prends un modem Ethernet. Quelque soit le modèle (PPC ou Intel), il fonctionnera parfaitement. Sur Mac, un modem USB est une hérésie.

C'moon.


----------



## laurent_iMac (10 Mars 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les Macs à processeurs Intel sont la dernière génération de machines : MacBook et MacBook pro chez les portables.
> 
> Mais ne te fatigues pas à chercher un modem USB (il n'y en a aucun de compatible avec 10.4.x Intel), tu prends un modem Ethernet. Quelque soit le modèle (PPC ou Intel), il fonctionnera parfaitement. Sur Mac, un modem USB est une hérésie.
> 
> C'moon.



Qui plus est, n'importe quel modem avec sortie Rj45 fait très bien l'affaire
Il y en a pour une dizaine d'euros d'occase maxi
Et maintenant que les FAI proposent des modems munis de telles sorties, c'est Gooood


----------



## Favieres (11 Mars 2007)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Qui plus est, n'importe quel modem avec sortie Rj45 fait très bien l'affaire
> Il y en a pour une dizaine d'euros d'occase maxi
> Et maintenant que les FAI proposent des modems munis de telles sorties, c'est Gooood


 

Merci, les gars. 

Je me demande juste quel modèle de portable Mac mon amie a: en dehors de vous dire qu'il est pas grand (genre ultra portable) et blanc, je n'ai pas beaucoup de précisions..

Donc, si je comprends bien, il vaux mieux qu'elle réclame un modem Ethernet à Orange, plutôt que l'on s'escrime à essayer de faire fonctionner son modem USB Sagem 800 en récupérant des drivers quelque part.

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## laurent_iMac (11 Mars 2007)

Favieres a dit:


> Merci, les gars.
> 
> Je me demande juste quel modèle de portable Mac mon amie a: en dehors de vous dire qu'il est pas grand (genre ultra portable) et blanc, je n'ai pas beaucoup de précisions..
> 
> ...



Pas la peine de demander la Box d'Orange à moins que la "copine" désire des services en plus
Ce modem suffit très bien et il n'est pas cher du tout
Question paramétrage, cela se fait rapidement et il accepte l'ADSL + de chez Orange.
Tu peux le trouver d'occasion chez Easy Cash pour à peine une dizaine d'euros
Et bien sûr .... il permet une liaison par cable Rj45 entre le modem et le mac ou le modem, la borne Airport et le Mac si elle est en wifi
Pour ce qui concerne le paramétrage de la connection, cela se fait via le navigateur Safari ou autre en tapant http://192.168.1.1 si je me souviens bien. Après on l'oublie complètement


----------



## fred et sylvie (11 Mars 2007)

Le speedtouch 510 est un excellent modem mais deux observations par rapport au post pr&#233;c&#233;dent:

1/ il n'est pas compatible adsl2+ donc il est limit&#233; &#224; 8Mb/s

2/ l'adresse ip du modem, pour la configuration est 10.0.0.138


----------



## andy warhol (27 Mars 2007)

J'espère poster au bon endroit sinon dites le moi, j'ai la configuration suivante :
Imac 20" + Modem wifi linksys + PC windows XP wifi  & ADSL Orange

J'ai deux soucis :
Mon Mac ne se connecte pas parfois automatiquement à mon routeur alors que quand je boot sur mon mac sous windows (J'ai installé Bootcamp) cela marche toujours.
J'ai upgradé le firmware du routeur, je suis passé sur une cle WEP. Cela marche mieux mais pas parfaitement. Je suis de temps en temps obligé de rebooter mon routeur pour que airport le voit à nouveau.


Mon deuxième souci est différent. Mon PC est trés loin (2eme etage) de mon routeur qui est dans la même pièce que mon mac (Rez de chaussée). J'ai fait des tests en bougeant mon routeur  mais j'ai trop de perte de signal.
J'ai besoin d'un conseil pour etendre mon réseau et avoir une connexion de qualité partout.
Dois je acheter un airport express ou extreme ? Comment configurer tout ça ?
En lisant de nombreux post, j'ai cru comprendre que l'on peut connecter l'airport en ethernet sur le routeur pour communiquer avec le MAC. Mon PC doit-il se connecter que sur le routeur et l'airport sera uniquement reconnu par le MAC ?

Ce message est urgent car mon fils va bientôt m'étriper car sa connection sur son PC coupe tout le temps....


----------



## macalan (27 Mars 2007)

manuel LiveBox page 30 et 31 et ensuite comme décrit page 34


----------



## st02035 (12 Avril 2007)

Salut revoilà!!! Pour ceux qui me reconnaissent j'ai reçu hier mon IMAC 20 2Go. Une vrai merveille !!!  pour l'instant il trone dans le salon en attendant que je lui trouve une place digne de lui (bien visible) . 

Pas de problème à l'allumage. Mais ccomme il n'a pas de place attitré j'ai voulu faire une connexion internet par Wifi. J'ai bien suivi la procédure orange et aprés avoir renseigné la clé wifi il me dit qu'une erreur s'est passée. D'aprés le manuel orange je me serai planté dans la clé... impossible car j'avais coché l'option montrer le mot de passe....

J'ai bien mis la livebox en appareillage tout comme il fallait mais toujours pas possible...

Vous avez des suggestions?:rose: 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Avril 2007)

st02035 a dit:


> Salut revoil&#224;!!! Pour ceux qui me reconnaissent j'ai re&#231;u hier mon IMAC 20 2Go. Une vrai merveille !!!  pour l'instant il trone dans le salon en attendant que je lui trouve une place digne de lui (bien visible) .
> 
> Pas de probl&#232;me &#224; l'allumage. Mais ccomme il n'a pas de place attitr&#233; j'ai voulu faire une connexion internet par Wifi. J'ai bien suivi la proc&#233;dure orange et apr&#233;s avoir renseign&#233; la cl&#233; wifi il me dit qu'une erreur s'est pass&#233;e. D'apr&#233;s le manuel orange je me serai plant&#233; dans la cl&#233;... impossible car j'avais coch&#233; l'option montrer le mot de passe....
> 
> ...



Des trucs &#224; essayer.

V&#233;rifier que la cl&#233; est bien WPA sur la LB.
V&#233;rifier la cl&#233; directement sur la LB

Cot&#233; iMac, dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me/r&#233;seau - onglet Airport - tonr&#233;seau - bouton modifier - choisir "WPA Personnel"
Pas de blancs dans la saisie de la cl&#233;.
Essayer avec un $ devant la cl&#233;.

L'id&#233;al pour la cl&#233;, quand c'est possible, c'est de faire un copi&#233;/coll&#233; entre de la cl&#233; de la LB vers la zone de saisie des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me. Mais cela implique une premi&#232;re connexion en Ethernet.


----------



## st02035 (12 Avril 2007)

Je débrouiller pour avoir la connexion ethernet pour faire le copier/coller.
Où je peux trouver la clé pour faire le copier? je t'avertis je suis un vrai boulet il faut partir de la base je suis un nouveau converti .
Merci pour ton soutien


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Avril 2007)

st02035 a dit:


> Je d&#233;brouiller pour avoir la connexion ethernet pour faire le copier/coller.
> O&#249; je peux trouver la cl&#233; pour faire le copier? je t'avertis je suis un vrai boulet il faut partir de la base je suis un nouveau converti .
> Merci pour ton soutien



Page d'administration de la LB avec FireFox de pr&#233;f&#233;rence, adresse : http://192.168.1.1. Je peux donner plus de pr&#233;cisions pour une Inventel. donc non valable pour une Sagem).

Pour voir la cl&#233; :
menu (colonne de gauche) S&#233;curit&#233; / 802-11G

Pour modifier le type de cl&#233; :
Menu configuration / Avanc&#233;e / Sans fil.


----------



## st02035 (13 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Marche toujours pas. Voici la liste des mes p&#233;rip&#233;ties. 
J'ai commenc&#233; par bien v&#233;rifier la cl&#233; Wifi sur la LB. OK
J'ai fait une connexion ethernet (Imac pos&#233; sur une chaisse clavier sur les genoux et souris sur le mur... Y avait personne pour faire la photo cela vous aurez fait rire...) Impecable tout marche j'ai donc copier la cl&#233; et fait un coller lors de la demande de la cl&#233; pour la connexion Wifi...toujours pareil!!! 

Je me suis alors dit que c'&#233;tait &#224; cause des 3 portables qui ont &#233;t&#233; connect&#233; sur la LB en Wifi : Macbook de ma femme, PC de mon beau-p&#232;re et mon PC professionnel (j'ai demand&#233; un Mac mais le service info m'a envoy&#233; bouler... Le con). Donc j'ai reinitialis&#233; la LB. J'ai tout reconfigur&#233; avec le c&#226;ble ethernet pour j'ai fait une tentative en Wifi : pareil. J'ai fait le copier coller et toujours pareil!!!!

Je commence &#224; me dire de cela vient peut &#234;tre de l'imac mais je ne crois pas car quand je valide apr&#233;s avoir renseign&#233; la cl&#233; il y a des interf&#233;rence avec la t&#233;l&#233; (l'imac envoi bien un signal radio &#224; la LB). Ce que je comprend pas c'est que j'ai pu configurer le macbook de ma femme sans probl&#232;me...

Je suis sec....


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Avril 2007)

st02035 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Marche toujours pas. Voici la liste des mes p&#233;rip&#233;ties.
> J'ai commenc&#233; par bien v&#233;rifier la cl&#233; Wifi sur la LB. OK
> ...



Si rien ne marche avec les m&#234;mes configurations que le MacBook, peut &#234;tre que le SAV ...

PS : v&#233;rifie quand m&#234;me que ta Mac Adress est bien reconnue (Menus de la LB S&#233;curit&#233; / P&#233;riph&#233;riques associ&#233;s). Si non, remets ta LB en mode association alors que ton iMac est bien en service.

Second PS : Tu peux aussi essayer de supprimer le mat de passe correspondant &#224; la LB du trousseau d'acc&#232;s au cas ou il ait gard&#233; une mauvaise cl&#233;.


----------



## loustic (13 Avril 2007)

> mleroux
Le mat de passe n'a aucun secret pour un navigateur.
 
pardon...


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Avril 2007)

loustic a dit:


> > mleroux
> Le mat de passe n'a aucun secret pour un navigateur.
> 
> pardon...



Navigateur ? non ! juste constructeur (en réduction) :rateau:


----------



## st02035 (16 Avril 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Si rien ne marche avec les mêmes configurations que le MacBook, peut être que le SAV ...
> 
> PS : vérifie quand même que ta Mac Adress est bien reconnue (Menus de la LB Sécurité / Périphériques associés). Si non, remets ta LB en mode association alors que ton iMac est bien en service.
> 
> Second PS : Tu peux aussi essayer de supprimer le mat de passe correspondant à la LB du trousseau d'accès au cas ou il ait gardé une mauvaise clé.


 

Salut à tous !!!!

Pour ce qui se souviennent de moi j'ai trouvé la solution lors de la connexion WIFI il faut choisir avant de saisir la clé : clé hexadecimale et non WEP. Sa marche impect.....  

:rose: 
J'ai une autre question.... J'ai mon beaux-père qui voudrait faire de visioconférence avec moi;; enfin pas moi juste pour que ma belle-mère voit sa petite-fille  Il a un PC et il a installé AIM car  il parait que c'est compatible avec Ichat. Mais vous vous en doutez sa ne marche pas. Les messages passent mais pas le son ni les images.... Vous avez des remarques qui pourraient m'aider???

Merci d'avance.


----------



## st02035 (16 Avril 2007)

st02035 a dit:


> Salut à tous !!!!
> 
> Pour ce qui se souviennent de moi j'ai trouvé la solution lors de la connexion WIFI il faut choisir avant de saisir la clé : clé hexadecimale et non WEP. Sa marche impect.....
> 
> ...


 
J'ai enlevé les fautes......il doit en rester....:rose: 

Pour ce qui se souviennent de moi j'ai trouvé la solution : lors de la connexion WIFI, il faut choisir avant de saisir la clé : clé hexadecimale et non WEP. Ca marche.....  

:rose: 
J'ai une autre question.... J'ai mon beaux-père qui voudrait faire des visioconférences avec moi;; enfin pas moi c'est juste pour que ma belle-mère voit sa petite-fille  ....Il a un PC et il a installé AIM car il parait que c'est compatible avec Ichat. Mais vous vous en doutez ça ne marche pas. Les messages passent mais pas de son ni d'images.... Vous avez des remarques qui pourraient m'aider???


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2007)

Skype pour les deux


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Avril 2007)

Bonjour !!!

Human-Fly &#224; un gros souci ! Il vient de s'acheter un iMac inTel, et il ne sait plus comment configurer son acc&#232;s ADSL. Coup de t&#233;l&#233;phone ce soir pour l'aider, mais comme je ne suis pas chez wanadoo... je sais pas comment &#231;a se passe !

TOUTES LES INFOS :
FAI: Wanadoo
Modem: Thomson Speed Touch en Ethernet
D&#233;bit &#224; 2048k (il parait) 
Il &#224; le CD d'installation. 
Il est forc&#233;ment sous une des derni&#232;res versions de Tiger. 
Je pense pas qu'il ait de routeur


Vous pourriez de me donner quelques infos , la d&#233;marche d'installation notament, pour que je puise l'aider &#224; mon tours  ?

 


(message n&#176; 2000 !)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Avril 2007)

Finalement, ne vous cassez pas la t&#234;te... j'ai trouv&#233; un poste de lui disant qu'il y &#233;tait arriv&#233;...
 D&#233;sol&#233; de vous avoir d&#233;rang&#233; pour rien


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Finalement, ne vous cassez pas la tête... j'ai trouvé un poste de lui disant qu'il y était arrivé...
> Désolé de vous avoir dérangé pour rien


Ben ouai... c'est très simple.

Tu branches le modem, tu vas dans Préférences Système>Réseau, tu entres tes identifiants dans PPoE (nom du compte et mot de passe de connexion) et c'est bon.

Pour les confus, tout est expliqué dans l'aide d'OS X. Le CD Orange ne sert à rien. La documentation papier à la rigueur, si on n'oublie pas que c'est Panther sur leurs captures d'écran.  

C'moon.


----------



## billboc (23 Avril 2007)

bonjour,

mon pere à un modem orange (no livebox)
il vient de le connecter à une ancienne borne airport extreme
le signal reçu est très bon sur le mac
les préfs réseaux indique qu'il est connecté à internet via airport
mais aucunes applications internet n'arrivent à se connecter !

y auraient ils quelques infos complémentaires à rentrer (ou?) pour que cela fonctionne ?

Merci pour votre aide  

++


----------



## billboc (25 Avril 2007)

peut-être faut-il obligatoirement remplir les DNS ???


----------



## Alain55 (29 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Cela fait un mois, que je galère avec Airport Extreme et la connection à Internet
Signal wifi à 2 barres alors que je suis tout près.
Déconnections ( aujourd'hui en tout cas) intempestives.
Là, je profite du Wifi PC du voisin...
A chaque redémarrage de mon ordi, il ne trouve pas de "réseau fiable" en tout cas pas le mien, et il me propose automatiquement le réseau du voisin.
Je n'ai pas la Livebox, ( à ce propos Combien vaut-elle à l'achat ?)

J'avoue être quelque peu ennuyé de passer par le réseau wifi ouvert du voisin... pour vous écrire. Et là j'ai au moins j'ai les quatres barres, c'est rageant.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à déceler le problème ? 
On pourrait ici croire qu'il s'agit de wanamou mais je ne le crois pas.
Je pense à une mauvaise configuration du wifi par ethernet, et un défaut de synchro du modem ADSL...


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2007)

Alain55 a dit:


> On pourrait ici croire qu'il s'agit de wanamou mais je ne le crois pas.
> Je pense à une mauvaise configuration du wifi par ethernet, et un défaut de synchro du modem ADSL...



Tu peux donc essayer de poser ta question ici.


----------



## st02035 (31 Mai 2007)

Alain55 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Cela fait un mois, que je gal&#232;re avec Airport Extreme et la connection &#224; Internet
> Signal wifi &#224; 2 barres alors que je suis tout pr&#232;s.
> D&#233;connections ( aujourd'hui en tout cas) intempestives.
> ...


 

30 euros pour la LB


----------



## finou42 (21 Juillet 2007)

coucou !!  je suis en vacances chez ma mere qui est chez orange et jessaie d'installer la connexion internet sur mon macbook. il s'agit d un modem adsl sagem fast 800. jai essayé d installer avec le cd d installation du FAI mais rien a faire le modem n est pas reconnu. une idée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2007)

Si c'est un modem USB tu peux abandonner de suite, ils ne sont pas compatibles avec les Macs &#224; processeurs Intel.

Edit : apr&#232;s v&#233;rif, c'est bien de l'USB. Passe &#224; l'Ethernet.


----------



## Ax6 (21 Juillet 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si c'est un modem USB tu peux abandonner de suite, ils ne sont pas compatibles avec les Macs à processeurs Intel.
> 
> Edit : après vérif, c'est bien de l'USB. Passe à l'Ethernet.



Bon ben voilà, on aurait pas pu t'aider sur le forum du 9, heureusement que Moonwalker est là 

Bon courage tous


----------



## khw.olivier (14 Août 2007)

bonjour

Je viens d avoir ma copine avec Skype, ca marche tres bien ( je fais reference a une discussion plus haut) elle me disait que chaque fois que son ordi se met en veille elle est oblige d aller jusqua la LB et d appuyer sur le 1 ou 2 je sais plus. Le truc c est que la LB est dans la maison de mes parents, c est embarrassant de tjs aller chez eux. Qd elle est connecte, il n y a vraiment aucun pbs. elle a un macbook.

Une solution???

Comment puis je mettre , ou lui faire mettre la LB en libre acces, genre non securise???tout le monde pourrait si connecter.Est ce recommande?, j habite dans un tout petit village ou la population d ordi, particulierement possedant du wifi, est faible

merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2007)

Tu as v&#233;rifi&#233; les options dans les pr&#233;f&#232;rences &#233;conomie d'&#233;nergie ? Qu'y a-t-il coch&#233; ?


----------



## kisbizz (23 Octobre 2007)

je ne sais pas où poser la question sans ouvrir un new thread...

voilà:

je sais que quelque part dans l'interface orange sur son compte  il y a une petite phrase qui dit :
"derniere connexion le xx a x heures" : où se trouve t'elle ?


merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2007)

1) espace client

2) Mon suivi conso

Je n'ai trouvé que ça... Je crois que dernière connexion n'existe plus, en fait...


----------



## kisbizz (23 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 1) espace client
> 
> 2) Mon suivi conso
> 
> Je n'ai trouvé que ça... Je crois que dernière connexion n'existe plus, en fait...



tampi .......merci quand meme :love:


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Octobre 2007)

J'ai une Livebox Inventel (Internet + VOIP).
Dans ma région la bande passante maxi est de 1 Mo.
Si je branche un ordi directement (câble Enet) sur cette Livebox, j'obtiens à peu près cette bande passante.
Si je branche un réseau éthernet en utilisant la prise TV (inutilisable chez moi), la bande passante est divisée par 3.

Questions:

1- Est-elle capable de router correctement ?

2- J'ai un routeur modem ADSL Netgear.
Est-il préférable de brancher celui-ci OQ de la Livebox ? Dans ce cas quels sont les branchements/paramétrage à faire ?

Merci à ceux qui ont la science, de m'aider dans ma quête du Gral Orange.


----------



## Bernard53 (27 Octobre 2007)

Désolé, je n'ai pas de Livebox donc je ne saurais répondre correctement au point 1.

Par contre je peux vous dire qu'au point 2 ce n'est pas la peine de brancher un modem routeur, ça n'ira pas. Mieux un routeur, mais je crois savoir (je crois, hein, pas sûr) que la Livebox fait routeur. Donc dans ce cas un switch ferait amplement l'affaire. Attendez des réponses plus précises des spécialistes réseaux où devrait être ce fil de discussion. Sinon vous pouvez toujours allez jeter un oeil sur les forums MacADSL.

Salutations.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Octobre 2007)

Bernard53 a dit:


> Désolé, je n'ai pas de Livebox donc je ne saurais répondre correctement au point 1.
> 
> Par contre je peux vous dire qu'au point 2 ce n'est pas la peine de brancher un modem routeur, ça n'ira pas. Mieux un routeur, mais je crois savoir (je crois, hein, pas sûr) que la Livebox fait routeur. Donc dans ce cas un switch ferait amplement l'affaire. Attendez des réponses plus précises des spécialistes réseaux où devrait être ce fil de discussion. Sinon vous pouvez toujours allez jeter un oeil sur les forums MacADSL.
> 
> Salutations.



Merci pour la réponse.
Oui, la Livebox fait routeur, mais (chez moi du moins) il semble (hypothèse de ma part) qu'elle le fait mal.
Je vais aller sur le site de MacADSL et celui des utilisateurs de la Livebox poser ma question.
Merci encore.

Cordialement.


----------



## ramchamcham (28 Octobre 2007)

bonjour a vous tous.
je possède une livebox inventel et une connexion de 18 Mo max. 
aussi 2 ordi sont connecté dessus: 1 palourde en ethernet et 1 macbook le plus souvent par airport.
le problème étant que la connexion airport est vraiment très lente (de lordre de 512 Mo/s voir moins ) alors que le connexions ethernet est le plus souvent autour 12 Mo/s.
de plus quand je me connecte au réseau wifi de la fac le dédit est de lordre de 4 Mo/s ainsi je pense que le problème ne vienne pas de mon ordi:mouais: .
si une bonne âme pouvait me doner un petit coup de main...
merci davance


----------



## Museforever (18 Novembre 2007)

Pour ton 12 mo/s en ethernet c'est tout &#224; fait normal et plus que correct. Essaie de te placer &#224; cot&#233; de la Livebox en wifi pour voir si le d&#233;bit est meilleur. La livebox a une port&#233;e pourrie, cela peut venir de l&#224;.


J'ai un probl&#232;me avec Transmission : d&#232;s que je le lance, je perds la connexion wifi quelques minutes apr&#232;s (10 minutes environ). Le probl&#232;me vient de la Livebox car mes colocs sont aussi d&#233;connect&#233;s. Le wifi revient 1 minute apr&#232;s la d&#233;connexion.

J'ai une Livebox Inventel, ouvert mes ports, chang&#233; de canal et d&#233;sactiv&#233; le firewall ...

Un peu d'aide serait bienvenue


----------



## Turgath (19 Novembre 2007)

salut, 
masters de la connectique et du paramétrage : je bloque sur le paramétrage du réseau pour me connecter à internet via mon modem. 
matériel : 
Mac 20' 2.4Ghz  intel core 2 duo + 2go mem. 
modem-routeur Bluestork BS-RT4Md, un cable sur l'entrée Ethernet... je suis chez wanadoo - 512k (on rigole pas) ; 

dans l'écran Reseau, j'ai choisi PPPoE,  (DHCP, y a plein d'adresses ip que je connais pas)
serveur PPPoE (rien mis, c'est grisé : fourni par le FAI si nécessaire) 
nom du compte : fti/....... (c'est mon identifiant de connexion fourni par wanadoo) 
password : xxxxxxx 
dans Avancé - DNS, j'ai mis mes 2 adresses primaire et secondaire dans serveur DNS et wanadoo.fr dans domaine de recherche 
Et après "se connecter", j'ai le message : "impossible de trouver un serveur PPPoE". 

qq1 peut-il m'aider, ou me guider, me donner d'autres solutions, me conforter dans le fait que j'ai switché du pc vers mac pour ne plus avoir ce genre de pb... 
Mercis !


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2007)

Turgath a dit:


> salut,
> masters de la connectique et du paramétrage : je bloque sur le paramétrage du réseau pour me connecter à internet via mon modem.
> matériel :
> Mac 20' 2.4Ghz  intel core 2 duo + 2go mem.
> ...


Réseau onglet TCP/IP
Configurer IPv4 et Choisis Via DHCP
Alors PPPoE deviendra grisé et inutile


----------



## phigab (6 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
je suis sur live box, connection mac vers livebox en ethernet (tout vas bien),  mais j'essaye de connecter un pc en wifi mais je n'y arrive pas.
es ce que quelcun peu m'aider car je n'ai pas trouvé la solution dans tous les messages.
Merci d'avance


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Décembre 2007)

phigab a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis sur live box, connection mac vers livebox en ethernet (tout vas bien),  mais j'essaye de connecter un pc en wifi mais je n'y arrive pas.
> es ce que quelcun peu m'aider car je n'ai pas trouvé la solution dans tous les messages.
> Merci d'avance



Bonjour, tu devrais te diriger vers un forum PC (Windows)  ou les participants sont plus au fait des réglages de cette plate-forme.


----------



## macalan (6 Décembre 2007)

Je suis en connexion wifi pour un mac et en filaire pour l' autre


----------



## VIRGILED (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Ayant jusque là une connexion en 8 mega chez Orange et constatant que l'offre a 18 Mega était au mème prix, j'ai demandé changement de débit.

Horreur ! depuis, plus de connexion : pendant plusieurs jours le voyant de synchronistion clignotait en orange, depuis hier il est passé au vert mais le voyant internet est parfois Rouge, parfois rien. Et toujours pas d'internet.

L'assistance Orange me dit que livebox obligatoire car netgear pas compatible ??????

Quelqu'un peut il me confirmer ce point ou me dire quelle manip est à faire.

Merci d'avance

Virgile


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2009)

Il y a des chances que ce soit vrai.

La manip à faire est simple : prendre une Livebox. Perso, je conseille l'achat plutôt que la location. Ca coûte bien moins cher (en moins de 2 ans l'investissement est rentabilisé).


----------



## megavince (8 Novembre 2009)

bonjour
je viens d avoir la livebox 2 et quand je la branche à ma ps3 j ai marqué "serveur multimédia connecté". 
donc ma question est toute bête, savez vous comment envoyer des films, photos, etc sur ce serveur multimédia?
j ai beau chercher sur le net, apparemment je suis pas le seul, mais personne n a de réponse...


----------



## schulmeister (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un PC portable sous windows pour me connecter à Internet en WiFi avec une LiveBox Orange : pas de problème.

En revanche, je ne suis jamais parvenu à me connecter à Internet en WiFi avec un Powerbook G3 Mac OS 9.2.1 et Airport 2.0.4. 

En effet, une erreur s'affiche : 
"Une erreur est survenue pendant la connexion au réseau Airport sélectionné". 
Cette erreur s'affiche après que j'ai saisi le mdp WEP de la Livebox (26 caractères), après avoir ouvert la fenêtre "Airport" et avoir sélectionné la Livebox. 
Autre chose également, mais qui est peut-être normal, dans la fenêtre "Airport", en haut dans le § Etat, il est indiqué, et je ne me souviens pas des termes exacts, qu'aucun réseau Airport n'est détectée ou quelquechose comme ça. 

Je suis un peu perdu, et désemparé car je ne parviens pas à me connecter.
Je vous remercie de l'aide que vous voudrez bien m'apporter.


----------



## Esther-67 (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

En effet, j'ai des problèmes pour lancer Internet sur mon Mac connecté à un modem par câble et chez avec une adresse chez Orange. J'ai posé mon problème à un autre endroit déjà, mais j'ai vu votre proposition d'aide et décide donc de vous écrire. Voici l'endroit: http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/internet-netgear-et-mon-nouveau-mac-388191.html.

Pouvez-vous m'aider?
Cordialement
Esther


----------

